# Dior Bobby



## averagejoe

Campaign featuring Angelababy and Zhang Xueying


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior Bobby features a curvey saddle bag shape made of luxurious details like box calfskin and leather lining.

Featured here is the medium size:


----------



## averagejoe

Sizes (from spottedfashion):


----------



## averagejoe




----------



## averagejoe




----------



## Chanbal

It is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

This bag is hot! Thanks for sharing all of the pics.


----------



## noegirl

Gorgeous...  I am Leary of the narrow opening.


----------



## anmldr1

Love this bag!  Does anyone know when it will be available?


----------



## periogirl28

It was launched on 11th June.


----------



## Njeph

periogirl28 said:


> It was launched on 11th June.


I don’t see it on the US website. Can you direct me where to look?


----------



## periogirl28

Njeph said:


> I don’t see it on the US website. Can you direct me where to look?


Oh I am sorry. I am located in Asia and it is now in stores or available through our SAs. RTW Pre-fall launch event yesterday.


----------



## oranGetRee

The opening for the small size is very small though I was told that it holds more than a small saddle. Reminds me too much of a school bag so it hasn’t appeal to me yet.


----------



## Cookie18

Love the look of the medium Bobby in oblique. Does anyone know if it holds more than the Montaigne? Tossing up between Bobby or a small book tote as an everyday bag. Any thoughts would be very appreciated.


----------



## averagejoe

Cookie18 said:


> Love the look of the medium Bobby in oblique. Does anyone know if it holds more than the Montaigne? Tossing up between Bobby or a small book tote as an everyday bag. Any thoughts would be very appreciated.


I love the Book Tote but I think the Bobby would be a lot more practical as an every day bag. Cross-body wear, with a flap closure (instead of having to buy a separate zippered organizer) is a lot more practical than a hand-carry bag. This is especially true now with all the hand sanitizer requirements at different businesses which would make a hand-carry bag harder to use than normal (it's best to avoid getting sanitizer on the handles).


----------



## Cookie18

averagejoe said:


> I love the Book Tote but I think the Bobby would be a lot more practical as an every day bag. Cross-body wear, with a flap closure (instead of having to buy a separate zippered organizer) is a lot more practical than a hand-carry bag. This is especially true now with all the hand sanitizer requirements at different businesses which would make a hand-carry bag harder to use than normal (it's best to avoid getting sanitizer on the handles).


Thank you ... agree with ease of use but just not sure how much it will hold.


----------



## pinkorchid20

My store will only receive 8 pieces which is why local and loyal customers were approached first to be put on the waitlist. I declined as it doesn’t suit my personal style (it is gorgeous, though, especially on the models shown in the RTW thread) but I was still surprised. Is this going to be the next Saddle/Montaigne hype?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Apparently, the Bobby bag is named after Monsieur Dior's dog! 



*THE SAVOIR-FAIRE OF THE BOBBY BAG*
The latest Dior leather goods addition, the Bobby bag, designed by Maria Grazia Chiuri, is an emblem of timeless modernity. In order to discover how it is made, it is necessary to go to Italy, where the House’s ateliers are veritable laboratories of the transmission and perpetuation of excellence.




Making its debut with the launch of the Fall 2020 collection, this new design was named after Monsieur Dior’s much-loved and faithful dog, whose name was also given to numerous haute couture looks that have become iconic. “Each collection contained a suit earmarked for success called ‘Bobby’,” the founding couturier wrote in his memoirs.





Available in three sizes – small, medium, large – and in four colors - black, white, camel, and blue Dior Oblique canvas - the Bobby can be carried in the hand, worn on the shoulder, or cross-body thanks to its detachable shoulder straps. The latter come in matching leathers or an embroidered version – depending on the format – offering the possibility to mix and match for a resolutely couture result.


These exceptional designs are realized in Florence, the beating heart of leather goods production, according to a precise and demanding artisanal savoir-faire. Selected for its superior quality, box calfskin conveys both a sense of naturalness and uniqueness. Its highly refined grain and silky smooth feel mean that only the most flawless examples can be used. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cut out with the aid of patterns, the pieces are then assembled and sewn one by one. The ‘30 Montaigne’ signature is relief embossed in tone-on-tone and finished by hand.

Evoking the bag’s rounded form, the magnetic clasp, hidden by a buckle, is topped with Monsieur Dior’s initials. An ode to the art of detail, the finalized creation is examined with the utmost attention to ensure its absolute perfection.

Possessing an easy and elegant allure, this object of desire is the embodiment of the contemporary essence of Dior, representing a visionary alliance between heritage and creative passion.
Source: Dior.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Fall 2020 Bobby showcase.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mod shots for the Medium Bobby.



Bobby Bag dimensions:
Large - 27 x 8 x 19.5 cm 
Medium -  22 x 17 x 6 cm 
Small -  18 x 14 x 5 cm


----------



## noegirl

Beautiful!!! I wish the Bobby came in grey.


----------



## EveyB

I really like it! Hopefully it will be released in grained leather at some point.


----------



## Angiephua

Jus got my  medium bobby delivered to my home today


----------



## periogirl28

Got to play with one today. Black Box mini.


----------



## anmldr1

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4761289
> 
> Got to play with one today. Black Box mini.


Is the mini a good size?


----------



## Cookie18

Cookie18 said:


> Thank you ... agree with ease of use but just not sure how much it will hold.



Had a look at the Bobby. It’s gorgeous but the medium is quite small in terms of what it can hold. Would love the large Bobby if it came in oblique. A bit terrified of the beautiful calfskin leather - one scratch and I’d be horrified!  Thinking now about a Lady Dior instead.


----------



## periogirl28

anmldr1 said:


> Is the mini a good size?


Actually it’s a good size but because of the internal opening it’s not gonna fit a large phone. My SA’s phone does not fit. Now that I carry mini bags, this is a great size for me capacity wise. Being petite, it also is proportionate. It’s equivalent to my Hermes Constance 18s but too similar so I passed.


----------



## anmldr1

periogirl28 said:


> Actually it’s a good size but because of the internal opening it’s not gonna fit a large phone. My SA’s phone does not fit. Now that I carry mini bags, this is a great size for me capacity wise. Being petite, it also is proportionate. It’s equivalent to my Hermes Constance 18s but too similar so I passed.


Thanks so much. I was hoping it would fit a larger iPhone. I guess I’ll have to look at the medium when it comes out


----------



## milodrinker

Can’t decide between black or oblique. Anyone handled both and has any comments to share?


----------



## milodrinker

Angiephua said:


> Jus got my  medium bobby delivered to my home today



beautiful! Any pics of you wearing it?


----------



## EveyB

Cookie18 said:


> Had a look at the Bobby. It’s gorgeous but the medium is quite small in terms of what it can hold. Would love the large Bobby if it came in oblique. A bit terrified of the beautiful calfskin leather - one scratch and I’d be horrified!  Thinking now about a Lady Dior instead.


Yes, I‘m terrified of scratches too. If it came in grained leather I would buy it in a heartbeat. From what I can tell from the pictures, the version with the stitching around the edges is in grained leather, but I don‘t like the stitching.


----------



## littleluxuries

not a fan, the price increase was an incentive for me to buy something but i couldn't convenience myself to buy the bobby.  so practical and pretty but doesnt spell out feminine lady dior which is the main reason i love the brand


----------



## angelz629

If you go to the US dior website and type bobby in the search box, you'll see the options and prices and sign up to receive an alert.


----------



## praneha

Hi All,
Any one got this new bag? If so can I see the mod shots. Am interested in medium size of Dior oblique but can’t really pull the trigger as I want to know the reviews.
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## lincer

I don't have it, but I like it except the small opening (smaller than the bag's width - it doesn't make sense to me). I am looking at the large version.


----------



## averagejoe

The savoir-faire of the Bobby bag


----------



## TraceySH

Pics of some of the sizes/ options...


----------



## anmldr1

praneha said:


> Hi All,
> Any one got this new bag? If so can I see the mod shots. Am interested in medium size of Dior oblique but can’t really pull the trigger as I want to know the reviews.
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


I just got the medium oblique and I LOVE it!!!  It’s so lightweight and easy to carry. The opening is smaller, but I think the purpose of that is so things don’t come out of the sides. I didn’t think I was going to live it as much as I do. The strap is such a great length and not too wide, which I love. It’s also easily adjustable.


----------



## praneha

anmldr1 said:


> I just got the medium oblique and I LOVE it!!!  It’s so lightweight and easy to carry. The opening is smaller, but I think the purpose of that is so things don’t come out of the sides. I didn’t think I was going to live it as much as I do. The strap is such a great length and not too wide, which I love. It’s also easily adjustable.


Could you share some pics of inside and mod shots? That will be very helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Greentea

I am wavering between this in and the 30 M. maybe both - hehe


----------



## trunkdevil

Greentea said:


> I am wavering between this in and the 30 M. maybe both - hehe


Same here!


----------



## anmldr1

Here are the pics. I really love this bag!!


----------



## J.allie

praneha said:


> Hi All,
> Any one got this new bag? If so can I see the mod shots. Am interested in medium size of Dior oblique but can’t really pull the trigger as I want to know the reviews.
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance



I don't have the oblique print but I did get the medium caramel coloured Bobby. The medium size is really perfect for day use. I cant see this one being a night bag for me so I opted for the medium instead of the small. The small is a bit too small once you put your phone in.


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi, 

I just received my medium Bobby today fresh from Paris. I have been waiting for this bag to launch and I’m definitely in love. It suits me and my casual every day life perfectly and fits all my daily necessities and some with no trouble. I can see myself getting another one in a different size and colour in the future. Although I‘m considering a Saddle bag too... Dior is a slippery slope indeed. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## JessieGalal

honestly, not digging the Bobby! it's not appealing to my eyes and even though i don't like the 30 Montaigne either, i would def get the 30 M over the bobby.. somehow the bobby reminds me of Fossil & coach bags and lacks the Dior feel & aesthetics


----------



## JessieGalal

JessieGalal said:


> honestly, not digging the Bobby! it's not appealing to my eyes... somehow the bobby reminds me of Fossil & coach bags and lacks the Dior feel & aesthetics


----------



## tutu2008

JessieGalal said:


> honestly, not digging the Bobby! it's not appealing to my eyes and even though i don't like the 30 Montaigne either, i would def get the 30 M over the bobby.. somehow the bobby reminds me of Fossil & coach bags and lacks the Dior feel & aesthetics


I feel the same as you Jessie! 
But having different tastes is what makes us all unique right? I wouldn’t want the person to my right and the person to my left dressed the same as me! 
Overall, I’m not impressed with the new season.. particularly the tie die in both the handbags and RTW. But again, to each their own


----------



## ItsPurseonal

JessieGalal said:


> honestly, not digging the Bobby! it's not appealing to my eyes and even though i don't like the 30 Montaigne either, i would def get the 30 M over the bobby.. somehow the bobby reminds me of Fossil & coach bags and lacks the Dior feel & aesthetics



i actually really like this bag but you are spot on with the Fossil reference - I couldn’t figure out what it is this bag reminded me of but that is definitely it!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I completely agree! The first time I saw it I thought "it looks like a Coach bag!" That said, I think the brown color is amaaaaazing, and I wish Dior would make some of their other bags in that color. I would LOVE a mini or my Lady Dior in that rich tan!


----------



## papertiger

I like it a lot, but basically Dior has designed - a cartridge bag avec logo .


----------



## HKsai

It’s giving me a more refined chloe vibe. It’s meh. The construction also doesn’t look as luxe as other Dior bags for some reason. I think it is because the logo hardware is not on top of the leather but rather flushed inside the leather. The leather buckle tab is also sitting on top another circular leather which makes it look odd and cheap.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I’m not a fan either. Although I say that about any new bag  But this one looks very generic and almost like any other noname bag. 
The brown leather looks beautiful


----------



## oranGetRee

JessieGalal said:


> honestly, not digging the Bobby! it's not appealing to my eyes and even though i don't like the 30 Montaigne either, i would def get the 30 M over the bobby.. somehow the bobby reminds me of Fossil & coach bags and lacks the Dior feel & aesthetics



Spot on! The part on fossil. The design is departing away from the feel of elegance and luxury. From the  current collections, only the saddle and Lady Dior give me the feel of feminine and luxury.

No love at all too for the Fall collection. The dye pattern doesn’t attract me.

I hope to see some romantic and elegant designs from the upcoming Cruise collection. Crossing fingers


----------



## JessieGalal

tutu2008 said:


> I feel the same as you Jessie!
> But having different tastes is what makes us all unique right? I wouldn’t want the person to my right and the person to my left dressed the same as me!
> Overall, I’m not impressed with the new season.. particularly the tie die in both the handbags and RTW. But again, to each their own


of course! i was just giving my opinion of how i felt seeing this bag even on bloggers (who supposedly make any bag look FAB)... honestly, i am glad i am not hooked on it, one less bag to swoon over and hence, happy wallet


----------



## Carrots808

Hi I’m new to the Dior thread. I can see were you guys are coming from. My SA from NYC sent me pics of Lady Diors for fall 20 but I honestly like the Bobby. I came across the Dior Bobby on their website when I was checking out the pics she sent.  I like it because of the casual West Coast vibe that it exudes. It just fits my lifestyle better. 

Does anyone have a pic of the large Bobby vs the medium Bobby? Thanks in advance.


----------



## noegirl

I tried on several bobby bags in store. Each one had significant issues... stitching, scratches etc. Its basically box leather and even the magnetic clasp left an indentation in the bag. I'd only get this style in oblique. I passed overall because I didn't love the shape on me.


----------



## LavenderIce

noegirl said:


> I tried on several bobby bags in store. Each one had significant issues... stitching, scratches etc. Its basically box leather and even the magnetic clasp left an indentation in the bag. I'd only get this style in oblique. I passed overall because I didn't love the shape on me.



Hearing about those issues is disappointing.  I was in awe when I saw the video of the Bobby being made.  Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## noegirl

LavenderIce said:


> Hearing about those issues is disappointing.  I was in awe when I saw the video of the Bobby being made.  Thank you for sharing your experience.



Lavender! Hey girl! 

I too was disappointed and honestly felt like this bag clicked all the boxes for me until I tried on several. I did end up with a montaigne so all was not lost hahaha


----------



## averagejoe

LavenderIce said:


> Hearing about those issues is disappointing.  I was in awe when I saw the video of the Bobby being made.  Thank you for sharing your experience.


I saw all the sizes and I didn't see this type of shop wear. The box leather felt just like Celine's Box leather, which is very satiny and more durable than Hermes Box leather. 

I love the Bobby. I think it looks better in Box leather than Oblique canvas, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## noegirl

I was just told by a friend that her band new Bobby delivered to her house had an issue. In addition while being obsessed with the bag I scoured IG for pics lol this bag looks so bad for it being a new release. Indented and such. Im surprised dior approved these pics.


----------



## Cookie18

anmldr1 said:


> I just got the medium oblique and I LOVE it!!!  It’s so lightweight and easy to carry. The opening is smaller, but I think the purpose of that is so things don’t come out of the sides. I didn’t think I was going to live it as much as I do. The strap is such a great length and not too wide, which I love. It’s also easily adjustable.



I have the medium oblique too and absolutely adore it. Easy to use and don’t have to be too fussy with it. Would love the larger size but still a bit nervous of the leather scratching. Haven’t used anything else since I bought it!


----------



## Cookie18

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my medium Bobby today fresh from Paris. I have been waiting for this bag to launch and I’m definitely in love. It suits me and my casual every day life perfectly and fits all my daily necessities and some with no trouble. I can see myself getting another one in a different size and colour in the future. Although I‘m considering a Saddle bag too... Dior is a slippery slope indeed. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4794203
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794204
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794205


Please post a reply when you can about how fragile the leather is or does it stand up to daily use? Enjoy your Bobby - looks gorgeous


----------



## anmldr1

Cookie18 said:


> I have the medium oblique too and absolutely adore it. Easy to use and don’t have to be too fussy with it. Would love the larger size but still a bit nervous of the leather scratching. Haven’t used anything else since I bought it!


I agree!  I absolutely love this bag!! I haven’t used anything else either in the last two weeks!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Alexa_nina

noegirl said:


> I was just told by a friend that her band new Bobby delivered to her house had an issue. In addition while being obsessed with the bag I scoured IG for pics lol this bag looks so bad for it being a new release. Indented and such. Im surprised dior approved these pics.
> 
> View attachment 4800210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800211


How did she manage to misshapen it so badly? I saw this insta thread, looks like she's riding a scooter, you know I think maybe the bag fell off as she was riding. That said, I tried the bag on, and it was so light, which I loved but maybe that's why it can loose shape?


----------



## TwiggyM

Cookie18 said:


> Please post a reply when you can about how fragile the leather is or does it stand up to daily use? Enjoy your Bobby - looks gorgeous



I’ll definitely try to do that. I haven’t had it for long enough yet to do a proper review, but so far the leather is holding up great. Over time I’m sure it will scratch and mark a little, but for the couple of weeks I’ve used it so far it’s all good. I try not to mistreat my bag and I’m conscious about not putting it on rough surfaces and such, but at the same time I’m of a mind that my bags are to be used and not babied. Thank you for your kind words, I’m in love with it


----------



## Trendmadame61

I bought the medium size Bobby and fell in love with the gray straight away.
The bag is beautiful and the size is enough for me.


----------



## arianne535

I love the white Bobby but my practical side is worried that it's a double whammy with the scratches AND color transfer/dirty potential!! The tan is my next favorite, but this grey one is starting to grow on me!! It's a toss up between the two neutral colors for now!!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

arianne535 said:


> I love the white Bobby but my practical side is worried that it's a double whammy with the scratches AND color transfer/dirty potential!! The tan is my next favorite, but this grey one is starting to grow on me!! It's a toss up between the two neutral colors for now!!



I totally agree with the white! I think it's so stunning with the GHW, but it's great because the shape of the bag is more casual. So the white Bobby seems to be super versatile. I have seen photos on IG though of dented Bobbys already and my heart would be a little crushed I think, so I'm going to admire from afar for now.


----------



## arianne535

Trendmadame61 said:


> View attachment 4812376
> 
> I bought the medium size Bobby and fell in love with the gray straight away.
> The bag is beautiful and the size is enough for me.


@Trendmadame61  How is the leather holding up? I am debating between the tan or the grey even if my heart really sings for the White. Does the leather scratch easily or dent easily? @shopmycloset_lk  and I would love to know!!


----------



## noegirl

Trendmadame61 said:


> View attachment 4812376
> 
> I bought the medium size Bobby and fell in love with the gray straight away.
> The bag is beautiful and the size is enough for me.


Sheesh this is stunning!!


----------



## noegirl

Alexa_nina said:


> How did she manage to misshapen it so badly? I saw this insta thread, looks like she's riding a scooter, you know I think maybe the bag fell off as she was riding. That said, I tried the bag on, and it was so light, which I loved but maybe that's why it can loose shape?


I wondered the same thing because its not a super soft bag. Smh


----------



## cncm

Cookie18 said:


> I have the medium oblique too and absolutely adore it. Easy to use and don’t have to be too fussy with it. Would love the larger size but still a bit nervous of the leather scratching. Haven’t used anything else since I bought it!



What's the wear and tear like on the oblique print? I really like this bag in the oblique but worried about maintenance since it's not leather. I'm not too familiar with Dior...is the oblique a fabric material? I feel like if it gets dirty, it'll be harder to clean than a leather bag.


----------



## averagejoe

cncm said:


> What's the wear and tear like on the oblique print? I really like this bag in the oblique but worried about maintenance since it's not leather. I'm not too familiar with Dior...is the oblique a fabric material? I feel like if it gets dirty, it'll be harder to clean than a leather bag.


Oblique is a fabric material, but it is a vintage tapestry fabric that has a lot of dimension and texture, and is stronger than the canvas Gucci canvas. I would actually argue that it is much stronger. The background tends to be beige for the navy, burgundy, and brown versions, which doesn't show dirt easily.


----------



## edevorah

Does anyone have any info on the brown oblique version that was teased in the AW promo video w/ that k-pop star Jisoo? I haven’t heard a peep about that style, even though all the other blue variants from the collection are already on the website. It’s probably the only colour of bobby that’s really spoken to me so far.

In fact, this is the only “official” looking stock photo that I can find of it. The poster says the photo is from the dior IG, but when I go there I can’t find it. This is mystifying me. Help!!!


----------



## xColettex

edevorah said:


> Does anyone have any info on the brown oblique version that was teased in the AW promo video w/ that k-pop star Jisoo? I haven’t heard a peep about that style, even though all the other blue variants from the collection are already on the website. It’s probably the only colour of bobby that’s really spoken to me so far.
> 
> In fact, this is the only “official” looking stock photo that I can find of it. The poster says the photo is from the dior IG, but when I go there I can’t find it. This is mystifying me. Help!!!
> 
> View attachment 4832929


I was just browsing and it looks like the brown oblique was released in Asia based on this vid. Also shows how much the medium can fit


----------



## LexLV

The brown oblique is hitting leases stores in the US in 2-3 weeks and they are taking pre-orders for them. I tried on the navy oblique and the grey leather with a few straps (guitar and embroidered from lady d-lite) and I’ve ordered the tan, it really is a cute bag and much nicer when you put it on!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

I'm interested in this bag in black. I know it will scratch but I'm interested to see/know what this bag looks like after it's been used a lot. I do like how the Celine classics look when they are well loved. I'm hoping the leather reacts similarly.


----------



## Trendmadame61

arianne535 said:


> @Trendmadame61  How is the leather holding up? I am debating between the tan or the grey even if my heart really sings for the White. Does the leather scratch easily or dent easily? @shopmycloset_lk  and I would love to know!!


The leather is not that sensitive, I haven't got a scratch yet. Since the leather is firm, it doesn't bulge. I'm absolutely thrilled with the bag.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

I got the black yesterday and it is SO STUNNING! Eventually I need a fun strap as well


----------



## Trendmadame61

NYERINLONDON said:


> I got the black yesterday and it is SO STUNNING! Eventually I need a fun strap as well



I just bought this shoulder strap.


----------



## TwiggyM

NYERINLONDON said:


> I got the black yesterday and it is SO STUNNING! Eventually I need a fun strap as well



Congratulations on your new Bobby! I love mine and it has been my go to bag for any kind of use since I got it (except work). Mine has held up just fine so far, I even took it out into the rain today with no issue (even though I try not to expose it too much to water). The leather has been fine so far. I hope you’ll enjoy it as much as me 




Trendmadame61 said:


> I just bought this shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856829



Wow! Beautiful Bobby, strap and colour!


----------



## TwiggyM

Took Bobby out to run errands today on a cold and rainy day. Love this bag!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new baby (I didn’t get the strap, too much £££ for me)


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Trendmadame61 said:


> I just bought this shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 4856829


loooooove


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Harper Quinn said:


> My new baby (I didn’t get the strap, too much £££ for me)
> 
> View attachment 4859076


is this the new dark tan? it's SO good. that strap is amazing! but yeah, pretty £££


----------



## NYERINLONDON

TwiggyM said:


> Took Bobby out to run errands today on a cold and rainy day. Love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4856940


this bag looks so amazing on. love your boots, too.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Wow. This grained leather version.... I wonder if this kind of leather is that much more scratch-proof? Pricey.


----------



## averagejoe

NYERINLONDON said:


> Wow. This grained leather version.... I wonder if this kind of leather is that much more scratch-proof? Pricey.
> 
> View attachment 4860096


Grained leather can potentially hide scratches more than smooth leather, but I personally much prefer the smooth calfskin Bobby over the grained whipstitch one. The smooth leather is not that easy to scratch anyway.


----------



## Harper Quinn

NYERINLONDON said:


> is this the new dark tan? it's SO good. that strap is amazing! but yeah, pretty £££


Yes it is indeed the dark tan


----------



## arianne535

Trendmadame61 said:


> The leather is not that sensitive, I haven't got a scratch yet. Since the leather is firm, it doesn't bulge. I'm absolutely thrilled with the bag.


Thank you so much for replying!!


----------



## SnowBlossom

What’s the drop like? For crossbody bags I like them to sit more at hip level. I feel like a lot of the modeling shots have them awkwardly high up on the back. If you have breasts, it’ll sit awkwardly under your armpit, and that can’t be comfortable to wear... 

Seriously considering this in medium, but I think I’ll have to wait until I can try it on in person.


----------



## Alexa_nina

SnowBlossom said:


> What’s the drop like? For crossbody bags I like them to sit more at hip level. I feel like a lot of the modeling shots have them awkwardly high up on the back. If you have breasts, it’ll sit awkwardly under your armpit, and that can’t be comfortable to wear...
> 
> Seriously considering this in medium, but I think I’ll have to wait until I can try it on in person.


You can actually adjust the strap! Photos when it’s worn on the back seems to have it at a very short setting. Actually, there are three lengths settings, but aside from that, what you can do is sort of make your strap to do an almost double loop making it much shorter. Sorry a bit difficult to explain - I’ve attached two photos for you from the website. The brown one has long version and black one has the strap “looped” making it v short. Haha hopefully it makes some sense!


----------



## MsShooz

I love it so much! It's the first Dior bag I've ever liked or imagined myself wanting to wear. I appreciate the quality of the Saddle, Lady Dior etc on other people, but I'm glad that they've finally done a more minimalist option for a customer with a different style. It's beautiful to me - so Parisian. 
I'm concerned about scratches on that smooth leather though.


----------



## Cookie18

SnowBlossom said:


> What’s the drop like? For crossbody bags I like them to sit more at hip level. I feel like a lot of the modeling shots have them awkwardly high up on the back. If you have breasts, it’ll sit awkwardly under your armpit, and that can’t be comfortable to wear...
> 
> Seriously considering this in medium, but I think I’ll have to wait until I can try it on in person.


I have this bag and I’m large on top and it’s totally long enough cross body. Comes down to hip level comfortably.


----------



## Panda tickler

Thinking of getting the Bobby in the tan colour. Can anyone share their experience so far? Scruffs, scratches, is the bag holding it's shape?  
Do you think the Bobby will be a timeless piece?

Thank you!


----------



## Trendmadame61

I wear my bobby a lot and it looks like new, no scratches and in great shape.


----------



## Cookie18

Trendmadame61 said:


> I wear my bobby a lot and it looks like new, no scratches and in great shape.


Which colour did you get? I’m looking at the large in the new beige sort of colour. Still not 100% sure though. Glad your Bobby holding up well.


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi, 

I also wear my Bobby on a regular basis (it’s not my everyday workhorse bag, but my absolute go to bag for anything not work related) and it’s holding up just fine. It remains structured and hasn’t lost its shape at all. I know people are worried about the leather but even though I’m not rough with my bags I still don’t hesitate to take it out even if it’s raining. The rain just pearls off the surface and when I dry it off with a dry cloth it’s back to normal. I have two small marks in the leather from my house keys which honestly are super hard to see - I can only see them in certain lights and at certain angles. They’re definitely not scratches or actual punctures of the leather, they look more like I’ve dragged a small rubber over it leaving a slight different shine and structure in the leather if that makes sense? I love this bag and plan on getting another two!


----------



## Cookie18

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also wear my Bobby on a regular basis (it’s not my everyday workhorse bag, but my absolute go to bag for anything not work related) and it’s holding up just fine. It remains structured and hasn’t lost its shape at all. I know people are worried about the leather but even though I’m not rough with my bags I still don’t hesitate to take it out even if it’s raining. The rain just pearls off the surface and when I dry it off with a dry cloth it’s back to normal. I have two small marks in the leather from my house keys which honestly are super hard to see - I can only see them in certain lights and at certain angles. They’re definitely not scratches or actual punctures of the leather, they look more like I’ve dragged a small rubber over it leaving a slight different shine and structure in the leather if that makes sense? I love this bag and plan on getting another two!


Thanks for that. I have the medium Bobby in blue oblique but am thinking of the large in beige or black leather. The medium is just a fraction small for what I need to take as an everyday bag. I am scared of scratching but also think once it’s really worn in it will still look lovely. I love how light they are. Not sure if the wide strap will fall off my shoulder or not though!


----------



## TwiggyM

Cookie18 said:


> Thanks for that. I have the medium Bobby in blue oblique but am thinking of the large in beige or black leather. The medium is just a fraction small for what I need to take as an everyday bag. I am scared of scratching but also think once it’s really worn in it will still look lovely. I love how light they are. Not sure if the wide strap will fall off my shoulder or not though!



The oblique is gorgeous, but I live in Scandinavia where it rains a lot so it wouldn’t be practical for me. If I’d lived any other place than here I’d definitely get an oblique one!

Mine is medium in black because I wanted it to be both casual, but also a little dressy at the same time. I’m planning on another one in black in the large size for more daily use, but I’m curious about the strap too. I really like the normal leather strap on the medium.


----------



## Trendmadame61

Cookie18 said:


> Which colour did you get? I’m looking at the large in the new beige sort of colour. Still not 100% sure though. Glad your Bobby holding up well.



My bobby is gray; a photo is on page 6 in this thread # 80


----------



## Alexa_nina

Do you ladies think the canvas strap is worth investing in? Is it proving useful with Bobby?


----------



## CMM

I purchased the medium Bobby in black and have been using it non-stop for the past 2 weeks. I am in LOVE! I am very petite (5'0") and I find it to be a great size for me, it holds a small wallet (would hold larger but that takes up a lot of space), slim Gucci sunglasses, keys, iPhone 12 pro, and some makeup with room to spare. I carry this mainly cross body and there is plenty of the room on the drop to be carried much longer (for taller ladies). The shape is holding up nicely and I do not see any visible scratches. I am so impressed with the quality of this bag so far! Here is a picture from the day the bag came for size reference.


----------



## Trendmadame61

Alexa_nina said:


> Do you ladies think the canvas strap is worth investing in? Is it proving useful with Bobby?


The shoulder straps are beautiful, but shorter, so you wear the bobby almost under your chest.


----------



## Cookie18

TwiggyM said:


> Took Bobby out to run errands today on a cold and rainy day. Love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4856940


Is this the large Bobby or medium? Looks wonderful


----------



## TwiggyM

Cookie18 said:


> Is this the large Bobby or medium? Looks wonderful



Thanks! It’s the medium. I want a large next


----------



## Cookie18

TwiggyM said:


> Thanks! It’s the medium. I want a large next


Me too!


----------



## CoCoBelle

I love the Bobby bag in this color!


----------



## Ally1707

I don‘t live in the fanciest of cities so it‘s rare to see premium designer bags when I‘m out running errands but today I saw a woman carrying a black medium Bobby and I was truly struck by how absolutely beautiful the bag is in person. I haven’t been to a boutique since it launched and now I‘m glad because I probably would have bought one lol!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

What do you ladies think about the new shearling version? I live in a humid place so I’m not sure if this will hold up well


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

so my love for the Bobby bag is no secret and after loving and using my medium so much I decided to get a large one too. Love the bag, less in love with the strap which is huge! Of course the strap will be comfortable to wear, but I’m certain the strap is heavier than the bag itself. I like that it’s adjustable, but on the other hand the adjustment option makes it bulky. I’m going to look for another, more sleek strap for the large Bobby I think. However, the bag itself is beautifully made and lightweight and I was lucky to get two swan dustbags and the Christmas packaging to boot. I’m planning to get another one or two Bobbies next year in medium in colours or different leathers.


----------



## averagejoe

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> so my love for the Bobby bag is no secret and after loving and using my medium so much I decided to get a large one too. Love the bag, less in love with the strap which is huge! Of course the strap will be comfortable to wear, but I’m certain the strap is heavier than the bag itself. I like that it’s adjustable, but on the other hand the adjustment option makes it bulky. I’m going to look for another, more sleek strap for the large Bobby I think. However, the bag itself is beautifully made and lightweight and I was lucky to get two swan dustbags and the Christmas packaging to boot. I’m planning to get another one or two Bobbies next year in medium in colours or different leathers.
> 
> View attachment 4915399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915401


Congratulations!!! I love it (and the packaging, of course).


----------



## TwiggyM

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! I love it (and the packaging, of course).



Thank you so much! I’m so lucky to have this


----------



## TwiggyM

Firstfullsteps said:


> What do you ladies think about the new shearling version? I live in a humid place so I’m not sure if this will hold up well



Hi,

I quite like the look of it, when I see pictures of it I kind of want to hug it. But I’m wary of the leather being suede and quite light coloured and I wonder how the shearling will wear in terms of discolouration and fluffiness. So for me it’s going to be one of those bags that I admire from very far away unfortunately (even though I absolutely love the Bobby).


----------



## ATLbagaddict

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> so my love for the Bobby bag is no secret and after loving and using my medium so much I decided to get a large one too. Love the bag, less in love with the strap which is huge! Of course the strap will be comfortable to wear, but I’m certain the strap is heavier than the bag itself. I like that it’s adjustable, but on the other hand the adjustment option makes it bulky. I’m going to look for another, more sleek strap for the large Bobby I think. However, the bag itself is beautifully made and lightweight and I was lucky to get two swan dustbags and the Christmas packaging to boot. I’m planning to get another one or two Bobbies next year in medium in colours or different leathers.
> 
> View attachment 4915399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915401


love the twilly on it too!  Congratulations, such a beautiful bag !!


----------



## TwiggyM

ATLbagaddict said:


> love the twilly on it too!  Congratulations, such a beautiful bag !!



Thank you so much! Good eyes spotting the twirly because it really matches the packaging and kind of blends in with the box!


----------



## Ally1707

I went to the boutique to try on the bobby and the new beige color is stunning! It has more of a clay vibe to it, it‘s not too yellow or too ashy and I am seriously considering it. The bag is beautiful. I wish the medium was just a tiny bit bigger though.


----------



## TwiggyM

Ally1707 said:


> I went to the boutique to try on the bobby and the new beige color is stunning! It has more of a clay vibe to it, it‘s not too yellow or too ashy and I am seriously considering it. The bag is beautiful. I wish the medium was just a tiny bit bigger though.


Gorgeous bags! Love the tan too.


----------



## averagejoe

Ally1707 said:


> I went to the boutique to try on the bobby and the new beige color is stunning! It has more of a clay vibe to it, it‘s not too yellow or too ashy and I am seriously considering it. The bag is beautiful. I wish the medium was just a tiny bit bigger though.


I think the size looks perfect on you. Both colours are beautiful!


----------



## Ally1707

averagejoe said:


> I think the size looks perfect on you. Both colours are beautiful!



thank you! I wish it was a little bit bigger purely for practicality‘s sake lol! The shape is wonderful because it sits so well against your body and it‘s not boxy or awkward.
I‘m still unsure about the color. The dark tan is beautiful but I don’t think it matches my wardrobe well. Black, beige or gray are still in the running (I wear a lot of blues) and I am on the fence because all three are stunners!


----------



## averagejoe

Ally1707 said:


> thank you! I wish it was a little bit bigger purely for practicality‘s sake lol! The shape is wonderful because it sits so well against your body and it‘s not boxy or awkward.
> I‘m still unsure about the color. The dark tan is beautiful but I don’t think it matches my wardrobe well. Black, beige or gray are still in the running (I wear a lot of blues) and I am on the fence because all three are stunners!


The beige has my vote!


----------



## minnie04

I bought the dark tan and love it so much . Bobby is awesome .


----------



## celafusion

Bought the bobby in the whipstitch version and love it! I really like how the leather isn’t as delicate on this one, compared to the box leather version. It feels like it will be pretty hard wearing and that I’ll be able to use this as an everyday bag. I got the houndstooth strap as well (and love the high crossbody look); Dior has really captured my heart these past few months with their bags and accessories!  I guess the only con is that it retails significantly more than the box version ($4600 vs $3550 usd).


----------



## Ally1707

I had no idea boxcalf could blister in the rain. This is really making me re-think the bobby. I don‘t mind patina or scratches. Maybe they‘ll come out with different leathers in the future!


----------



## TwiggyM

celafusion said:


> Bought the bobby in the whipstitch version and love it! I really like how the leather isn’t as delicate on this one, compared to the box leather version. It feels like it will be pretty hard wearing and that I’ll be able to use this as an everyday bag. I got the houndstooth strap as well (and love the high crossbody look); Dior has really captured my heart these past few months with their bags and accessories!  I guess the only con is that it retails significantly more than the box version ($4600 vs $3550 usd).


Gorgeous! I’ve been drooling over this one, but I sort of like the rigid structure of the box calf. This one seems a little more supple and pliable or what is your impression? Is the leather stiff or soft? Looks amazing on you, congratulations!


----------



## celafusion

TwiggyM said:


> Gorgeous! I’ve been drooling over this one, but I sort of like the rigid structure of the box calf. This one seems a little more supple and pliable or what is your impression? Is the leather stiff or soft? Looks amazing on you, congratulations!



Aww thanks!! I’d say it feels pretty comparable to the box leather version (in terms of stiffness). It’s more pliable but not significantly so, and is still pretty structured. I have the Celine box bag too, and while I do love the bobby in box leather, I didn’t want a second one. Let us know if you get it!!


----------



## celafusion

Ally1707 said:


> I had no idea boxcalf could blister in the rain. This is really making me re-think the bobby. I don‘t mind patina or scratches. Maybe they‘ll come out with different leathers in the future!



You should check out the whipstitch version in grained calfskin - it feels a lot more durable! I just got mine and love it


----------



## averagejoe

The Dior Bobby is coming out in a grained calfskin for Spring 2021 (including in black grained calfskin). For those of you who have not bought the bag in box leather because it can show scratches more easily, this grained calfskin version is perfect.


----------



## casey3ztx

It looks like the only large Bobby on the Dior website that has an adjustable strap is the beige color...I have seen reviews for the other colors and the strap is not adjustable for a longer crossbody length.  Can anyone verify this?  I am tempted to wait for the grained leather version.


----------



## baghagg

While I haven't seen them in person, I do believe you are correct about the only adjustable strap on the large Bobby bag is  in the beige.  The descriptions on Dior's website seemed to indicate this if I remember correctly.   All bags are the same price; it is rather annoying at this price point that the way the bag falls against (and the location upon which the bag rests) one's frame is being dictated by Dior rather than by the individual wearing it..


----------



## TwiggyM

casey3ztx said:


> It looks like the only large Bobby on the Dior website that has an adjustable strap is the beige color...I have seen reviews for the other colors and the strap is not adjustable for a longer crossbody length.  Can anyone verify this?  I am tempted to wait for the grained leather version.


Hi, I have the large black Bobby and it has the adjustable guitar strap. I think stock photos online might be old because when the Bobby first was released the strap wasn’t adjustable. The new beige colour was released not long ago and have always had adjustable straps on all sizes. But at least the black large ones are now too made with an adjustable strap so if you see one without it might be from an older batch of bags.


----------



## SnowBlossom

I was finally able to see the Bobby bags in person, and I really like them! However, I’m not a fan of the box leather. I mentioned my concern to the SA and his helpful reply was “don’t wear it in the rain.” Yes. Thank you. But this is London, even if you leave the house on a bright sunny day, there’s a chance of getting caught in the rain and I was hoping for this to be more of an everyday bag.

However, they also had the whip stitch version, which was a grained leather. Loved that, but it’s only in a medium. Hopefully the Spring 2021 collection will have it in a grained calfskin in large. If it does, I’m for sure getting it.


----------



## cly_forever

SnowBlossom said:


> I was finally able to see the Bobby bags in person, and I really like them! However, I’m not a fan of the box leather. I mentioned my concern to the SA and his helpful reply was “don’t wear it in the rain.” Yes. Thank you. But this is London, even if you leave the house on a bright sunny day, there’s a chance of getting caught in the rain and I was hoping for this to be more of an everyday bag.
> 
> However, they also had the whip stitch version, which was a grained leather. Loved that, but it’s only in a medium. Hopefully the Spring 2021 collection will have it in a grained calfskin in large. If it does, I’m for sure getting it.


I feel you! I am only looking at the Oblique for the reasons you shared here, but I very much prefer the Burgundy, not the Navy or the Brown that was just released this Fall. I do think the whip stitch version is interesting!


----------



## EveyB

averagejoe said:


> The Dior Bobby is coming out in a grained calfskin for Spring 2021 (including in black grained calfskin). For those of you who have not bought the bag in box leather because it can show scratches more easily, this grained calfskin version is perfect.


Thank you for sharing! Do you happen to know if the grained version comes in different sizes as well and if the prize will be equal to the box version? Thanks a lot!


----------



## averagejoe

EveyB said:


> Thank you for sharing! Do you happen to know if the grained version comes in different sizes as well and if the prize will be equal to the box version? Thanks a lot!


The price should be the same, as that is Dior's usual pricing strategy. As for sizes, based on other bag collections, the grained calfskin should be available for all sizes.


----------



## marlenecelines

I got a Bobby bag in beige for Christmas. I'm so in love with the color


----------



## EveyB

marlenecelines said:


> I got a Bobby bag in beige for Christmas. I'm so in love with the color
> View attachment 4939850
> View attachment 4939849


It is truly gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

marlenecelines said:


> I got a Bobby bag in beige for Christmas. I'm so in love with the color
> View attachment 4939850
> View attachment 4939849


This is stunning!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

celafusion said:


> Bought the bobby in the whipstitch version and love it! I really like how the leather isn’t as delicate on this one, compared to the box leather version. It feels like it will be pretty hard wearing and that I’ll be able to use this as an everyday bag. I got the houndstooth strap as well (and love the high crossbody look); Dior has really captured my heart these past few months with their bags and accessories!  I guess the only con is that it retails significantly more than the box version ($4600 vs $3550 usd).


how is this leather working out with scratches, etc? I love this one too


----------



## bell0279

@averagejoe do you know if the Bobby large will come in pebbled leather as well? Or more colors?
Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

bell0279 said:


> @averagejoe do you know if the Bobby large will come in pebbled leather as well? Or more colors?
> Thank you so much!


Not sure yet, but I can't imagine the pebbled leather only coming out in one size. Dior usually releases a finish in all the sizes available.


----------



## TwiggyM

Happy new year!

So, my love affair with the Bobby isn’t anything new and of course I had to get the small size too. The large one went back to the store because I couldn’t deal with the strap. I absolutely love the large size - it’s by far the most practical size and can be used as an everyday bag - but the really big and heavy oblique guitar strap wasn’t my cup of tea. Had the large Bobby been delivered with a “normal” leather strap I would have kept it no doubt. Anyhow, I got the smallest size for Christmas and this is certainly my new favourite (even though the medium is rather perfect too). It’s super cute and fits more than you might think. I can easily fit my car keys (quite bulky ones with my garage keys attached), jar of Vaseline, my medicine, charger for iPhone, iPhone mini (probably easily could have fitted in a slightly larger one) and card holder. I want this in every colour! Thank you for letting me share once again!


----------



## GucciFanMarci

This is a beautiful bag and looks quite versatile too! Just lovely


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Beautiful, and awesome to see how much it fits !!  Also good to know about your experience with the large!  I thought I’d post a couple photos of my medium camel Bobby after around a ~monthish or so of use (granted, much less use than normal given the circumstances).  As others have said before, the leather is actually much hardier than expected - I noticed there’s a few small scratches at the top of the 30 Montaigne flap but that’s definitely user error.  I had a bulky case on my last phone, and I would have to wrestle it in and out of the flap which wasn’t smart, but they also don’t really bother me that much. There’s also some creasing at the buckle which might be from the opening and closing movement, but again, doesn’t really bother me.  Anywhoo, anyone who’s on the fence about the Bobby for the leather, I say go for it!


----------



## TwiggyM

ATLbagaddict said:


> Beautiful, and awesome to see how much it fits !!  Also good to know about your experience with the large!  I thought I’d post a couple photos of my medium camel Bobby after around a ~monthish or so of use (granted, much less use than normal given the circumstances).  As others have said before, the leather is actually much hardier than expected - I noticed there’s a few small scratches at the top of the 30 Montaigne flap but that’s definitely user error.  I had a bulky case on my last phone, and I would have to wrestle it in and out of the flap which wasn’t smart, but they also don’t really bother me that much. There’s also some creasing at the buckle which might be from the opening and closing movement, but again, doesn’t really bother me.  Anywhoo, anyone who’s on the fence about the Bobby for the leather, I say go for it!


Ah, your camel Bobby is gorgeous! I really wish I’d gotten one in this colour, but then I’ve been quite Bobby crazy already and I know from experience that I never really wear anything other than black when it comes to bags. How lovely to hear that you two are happy together! I find that I have the same experience with it as you. I have very minor scuffs, but they aren’t really punctures of the leather, more like changes in the surface sheen and not very noticeable. I find the leather to be surprisingly hardy too. I have the same small creases just above the buckle and I definitely agree that it can be from slightly bending the buckle to open the bag. Other than that very little wear or other places that stick out as potential problem areas in the future


----------



## averagejoe

ATLbagaddict said:


> Beautiful, and awesome to see how much it fits !!  Also good to know about your experience with the large!  I thought I’d post a couple photos of my medium camel Bobby after around a ~monthish or so of use (granted, much less use than normal given the circumstances).  As others have said before, the leather is actually much hardier than expected - I noticed there’s a few small scratches at the top of the 30 Montaigne flap but that’s definitely user error.  I had a bulky case on my last phone, and I would have to wrestle it in and out of the flap which wasn’t smart, but they also don’t really bother me that much. There’s also some creasing at the buckle which might be from the opening and closing movement, but again, doesn’t really bother me.  Anywhoo, anyone who’s on the fence about the Bobby for the leather, I say go for it!


Your Bobby looks fantastic! I love it!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Thank you both!!  @TwiggyM I love the elegance of the black too!  I'm still lusting over the cloud blue and really went back and forth on the two for a while, but I think the camel will be a timeless, classic color I'll get the most use out of.  It's a great bag


----------



## TwiggyM

ATLbagaddict said:


> Thank you both!!  @TwiggyM I love the elegance of the black too!  I'm still lusting over the cloud blue and really went back and forth on the two for a while, but I think the camel will be a timeless, classic color I'll get the most use out of.  It's a great bag



 The cloud blue is gorgeous so I understand your dilemma. But the camel is timeless and in the long run perhaps a tad more classic. I hope you enjoy it for years to come, I’m certain I will with mine


----------



## jojoxiexie

Hey! I am in love with the camel colour, but I didn't want to spend the money until recently and now its sold out everywhere lol. I was speaking to a personal shopper in paris, who told me it is sold out, but she said there is a new colour Cognac and it is similar? Has anyone heard anything about this colour from their SA? Is it a new colour for the upcoming season? My SA only mentioned that the bobby was going to a darker brown for spring-summer, so I'm not sure where this colour came from? Thank you!


----------



## SnowBlossom

What I want is the grained leather in a large size. But with the pending price increase, I’m not sure if I should wait or just go for it now... I feel like I’ll be more inclined to use a grained leather because you won’t have to baby it...


----------



## tuna lala

anmldr1 said:


> I just got the medium oblique and I LOVE it!!!  It’s so lightweight and easy to carry. The opening is smaller, but I think the purpose of that is so things don’t come out of the sides. I didn’t think I was going to live it as much as I do. The strap is such a great length and not too wide, which I love. It’s also easily adjustable.



Do you feel like the small opening would be a hassle eventually? It really bothers me based on photos


----------



## cncm

Just tried on this bag in store today and omg it is stunning! I'm torn between the dark tan color and the cloud blue. They didn't have the camel color in store and from pictures online, I feel like it looks very similar to the dark tan...has anyone seen both colors in person? I feel like the dark tan color is more classic but the cloud blue is just breathtaking. It's grey-ish enough that I feel like it could be a neutral year-round color. Would love to hear what you guys think - which color should I get?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

cncm said:


> Just tried on this bag in store today and omg it is stunning! I'm torn between the dark tan color and the cloud blue. They didn't have the camel color in store and from pictures online, I feel like it looks very similar to the dark tan...has anyone seen both colors in person? I feel like the dark tan color is more classic but the cloud blue is just breathtaking. It's grey-ish enough that I feel like it could be a neutral year-round color. Would love to hear what you guys think - which color should I get?


 I haven’t seen the dark tan in person, but I have the camel and it’s definitely a much lighter, warm golden brown and the dark tan looks to be more reddish/ dark brown.  The photos online of the camel color are very deceiving IMO - it looks way darker than it actually is.  But I think it’s now sold out everywhere unfortunately.  I attached a photo of mine for reference.  I love the cloud blue color (I originally bought the saddle in that color but ended up returning it for the Bobby) and I thought long and hard about that color but in the end just thought camel would go with more of my wardrobe / I’d be more likely to wear it super long term.  However I do think if I had to choose between the dark tan and the cloud blue personally I’d go with cloud blue - I don’t love darker browns as much for some reason, and I love grey-hued blues, they’re my absolute favorite shades.

To the earlier poster, the narrow opening does bother me occasionally, but not enough to turn me off from the bag completely.  It’s like a very slight minor annoyance, but agree it’s at least noticeable.


----------



## cncm

ATLbagaddict said:


> I haven’t seen the dark tan in person, but I have the camel and it’s definitely a much lighter, warm golden brown and the dark tan looks to be more reddish/ dark brown.  The photos online of the camel color are very deceiving IMO - it looks way darker than it actually is.  But I think it’s now sold out everywhere unfortunately.  I attached a photo of mine for reference.  I love the cloud blue color (I originally bought the saddle in that color but ended up returning it for the Bobby) and I thought long and hard about that color but in the end just thought camel would go with more of my wardrobe / I’d be more likely to wear it super long term.  However I do think if I had to choose between the dark tan and the cloud blue personally I’d go with cloud blue - I don’t love darker browns as much for some reason, and I love grey-hued blues, they’re my absolute favorite shades.
> 
> To the earlier poster, the narrow opening does bother me occasionally, but not enough to turn me off from the bag completely.  It’s like a very slight minor annoyance, but agree it’s at least noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 4968468



Thank you for the pic - your bag is lovely! You're right the online pic of caramel is very deceiving, it's pretty clear from your photo that the caramel is a lot lighter (more yellow-toned) than the dark tan. How do you like the bag so far? I think I'm leaning toward the cloud blue as well. The only thing is ideally I'd wait until later this year to get it (just bought an LV bag so want to space out my purchases) but not sure if the color will still be available then. Also looks like there's another price hike coming...ugh.


----------



## a-s

cncm said:


> Just tried on this bag in store today and omg it is stunning! I'm torn between the dark tan color and the cloud blue. They didn't have the camel color in store and from pictures online, I feel like it looks very similar to the dark tan...has anyone seen both colors in person? I feel like the dark tan color is more classic but the cloud blue is just breathtaking. It's grey-ish enough that I feel like it could be a neutral year-round color. Would love to hear what you guys think - which color should I get?


I bought a cloud blue saddle for exactly that reason! It adds color to an outfit but still quite neutral to work with most of my wardrobe. It’s also a very unique color whereas many bags come in variations of tan.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

cncm said:


> Thank you for the pic - your bag is lovely! You're right the online pic of caramel is very deceiving, it's pretty clear from your photo that the caramel is a lot lighter (more yellow-toned) than the dark tan. How do you like the bag so far? I think I'm leaning toward the cloud blue as well. The only thing is ideally I'd wait until later this year to get it (just bought an LV bag so want to space out my purchases) but not sure if the color will still be available then. Also looks like there's another price hike coming...ugh.


I love it!  I was worried about the box leather being too delicate, but I’ve had no issues with it so far.  I think it’s a great classic silhouette; while others may find it too plain, I love a more minimalist aesthetic.  No complaints!  I guess my only thought is I would try to get it before the price increase because I already thought it was priced kinda on the high side for what it is.  But I hear you on the spacing out purchases vs. wanting to beat the price increase, its a dilemma !


----------



## EveyB

Does some have any info when the Bobby in grained leather is supposed to be released? Thanks!


----------



## VerityBlue

EveyB said:


> Does some have any info when the Bobby in grained leather is supposed to be released? Thanks!



I got a text from my SA saying they just got them in store today! Or at least in black/medium, unsure what other colors/sizes are available. Going in to take a look on Wednesday.


----------



## VerityBlue

Update: I couldn’t resist! Dior Bobby in the Medium size with Black Grained Calfskin. Same price as the Box Calfskin, so the only difference is your preference which is great!


----------



## averagejoe

VerityBlue said:


> Update: I couldn’t resist! Dior Bobby in the Medium size with Black Grained Calfskin. Same price as the Box Calfskin, so the only difference is your preference which is great!


The grained calfskin looks very nice, and different from the grained calfskin used on the Saddle and 30 Montaigne. Beautiful!


----------



## stockcharlie

VerityBlue said:


> Update: I couldn’t resist! Dior Bobby in the Medium size with Black Grained Calfskin. Same price as the Box Calfskin, so the only difference is your preference which is great!


What a lovely bag!! Love it for the same price and more durable leather!


----------



## EveyB

VerityBlue said:


> Update: I couldn’t resist! Dior Bobby in the Medium size with Black Grained Calfskin. Same price as the Box Calfskin, so the only difference is your preference which is great!


Your new Bobby is gorgeous!  The leather looks really beautiful. Did they have it also in the camel colour that was shown on the runway show? On the internet site there is no grained version yet.


----------



## VerityBlue

EveyB said:


> Your new Bobby is gorgeous!  The leather looks really beautiful. Did they have it also in the camel colour that was shown on the runway show? On the internet site there is no grained version yet.



Thank you! I asked my SA what other colors they had in the grained leather and she said just black and the seasonal ocean blue color. Unsure if that is just for my boutique or the overall collection though.


----------



## stockcharlie

VerityBlue said:


> Thank you! I asked my SA what other colors they had in the grained leather and she said just black and the seasonal ocean blue color. Unsure if that is just for my boutique or the overall collection though.


It might be for the overall collection as that's what is shown on the dior website now as well. They also have the beige one with oblique strap on website.


----------



## caroperouse

tuna lala said:


> Do you feel like the small opening would be a hassle eventually? It really bothers me based on photos



I have the same concern about the Bobby. Would like to have a feedback from Bobby owners !


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

I own three Bobby bags by now with another one on the way. Neither the smooth calfskin nor the opening bothers me, the opening isn’t small enough that it has been problematic to get sunglasses or my phone in/out of the bag. It only makes it feel more secure. It’s my most used bag to the point where all my other bags aren’t being used except for my daily “go to work” bag. I purchased my first Bobby the same day it launched and it’s holding up really well.


----------



## EveyB

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own three Bobby bags by now with another one on the way. Neither the smooth calfskin nor the opening bothers me, the opening isn’t small enough that it has been problematic to get sunglasses or my phone in/out of the bag. It only makes it feel more secure. It’s my most used bag to the point where all my other bags aren’t being used except for my daily “go to work” bag. I purchased my first Bobby the same day it launched and it’s holding up really well.


Hi, I remember when you posted about getting your first Bobby.  Which one of your three is your favourite by now and which one are you getting next?


----------



## TwiggyM

EveyB said:


> Hi, I remember when you posted about getting your first Bobby.  Which one of your three is your favourite by now and which one are you getting next?



Hi,

I love them all equally, but they have different purposes in my wardrobe. The small is super cute, surprisingly dressy and with a gold chain strap I use it for going out and dinners etc.. If you’re getting only one Bobby the medium is perfect. It can be dressed up and down and easily double as a bag to bring on a night out and as well as a casual travel/errands handbag. It fits essentials plus some and I use it every time I run errands etc.. The large I returned because I didn’t like the adjustable guitar strap. If it was made with a regular leather strap I would’ve kept it. It’s an easy bag to use for everyday as long as you don’t need to carry documents or a laptop. It fits my iPad mini, a make up case, glasses etc etc and tons of stuff so it would be a great smaller workhorse/everyday bag. 

I’ve got a grained leather one in medium for bad weather and I have a golden/cognac one on the way. I might get the ocean blue medium one in grained leather too and then I’m done for a while


----------



## dcbfh123

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love them all equally, but they have different purposes in my wardrobe. The small is super cute, surprisingly dressy and with a gold chain strap I use it for going out and dinners etc.. If you’re getting only one Bobby the medium is perfect. It can be dressed up and down and easily double as a bag to bring on a night out and as well as a casual travel/errands handbag. It fits essentials plus some and I use it every time I run errands etc.. The large I returned because I didn’t like the adjustable guitar strap. If it was made with a regular leather strap I would’ve kept it. It’s an easy bag to use for everyday as long as you don’t need to carry documents or a laptop. It fits my iPad mini and tons of stuff so it would be a great as a smaller workhorse bag.
> 
> I’ve got a grained one too in medium for bad weather and I have a golden/cognac one on the way. I might get the ocean blue medium one in grained leather too and then I’m done for a while



The new cognac color is soooo gorgeous, please do share pics when you get it!


----------



## EveyB

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love them all equally, but they have different purposes in my wardrobe. The small is super cute, surprisingly dressy and with a gold chain strap I use it for going out and dinners etc.. If you’re getting only one Bobby the medium is perfect. It can be dressed up and down and easily double as a bag to bring on a night out and as well as a casual travel/errands handbag. It fits essentials plus some and I use it every time I run errands etc.. The large I returned because I didn’t like the adjustable guitar strap. If it was made with a regular leather strap I would’ve kept it. It’s an easy bag to use for everyday as long as you don’t need to carry documents or a laptop. It fits my iPad mini and tons of stuff so it would be a great as a smaller workhorse bag.
> 
> I’ve got a grained one too in medium for bad weather and I have a golden/cognac one on the way. I might get the ocean blue medium one in grained leather too and then I’m done for a while


Thanks a lot for all the info 
I would get only one Bobby and I‘m so torn. Please post pics of your new additions!


----------



## TwiggyM

EveyB said:


> Thanks a lot for all the info
> I would get only one Bobby and I‘m so torn. Please post pics of your new additions!



Probably medium then. If I were to have only one I’d go for medium. Perfect mid size smaller bag.


----------



## jojoba25

Hello there thinking to get the grained Medium Dior Bobby in beige as my one and only Dior bag

https://www.dior.com/en_int/product...-medium-dior-bobby-bag-beige-grained-calfskin

Do you guys think the Dior Bobby will stood the test of time? Hope that they won't change their logo in the future as i think the CD on their bags now are the most classic looking


----------



## averagejoe

jojoba25 said:


> Hello there thinking to get the grained Medium Dior Bobby in beige as my one and only Dior bag
> 
> https://www.dior.com/en_int/product...-medium-dior-bobby-bag-beige-grained-calfskin
> 
> Do you guys think the Dior Bobby will stood the test of time? Hope that they won't change their logo in the future as i think the CD on their bags now are the most classic looking
> 
> View attachment 5033304


The CD logo is actually from the Parfums Christian Dior line, which has been used for several years before Maria Grazia Chiuri unified the bags with the same logo. 

I think that the Bobby is one of those bags that is immediately appealing, and the shape is easy to wear and classic. Even if Dior discontinues it, I don't think it will look dated. It is similar to the Miss Dior bags before, which still look like classic Dior designs even though they were discontinued years ago.


----------



## dcbfh123

jojoba25 said:


> Hello there thinking to get the grained Medium Dior Bobby in beige as my one and only Dior bag
> 
> https://www.dior.com/en_int/product...-medium-dior-bobby-bag-beige-grained-calfskin
> 
> Do you guys think the Dior Bobby will stood the test of time? Hope that they won't change their logo in the future as i think the CD on their bags now are the most classic looking
> 
> View attachment 5033304



I asked an SA this same question because Dior has historically had a habit of changing logos, and he said that there is such investment in this logo across so many lines now (caro, 30 montaigne regular and box bag, bobby, st honore) that it bodes well for longevity.  I also think that it's the most classic looking logo Dior has had thus far, and to @averagejoe 's point, it can't hurt that the beauty brand is also unified under the same logo. MGC has been driving commercial success for the brand, so it'd surprise me if they hired a new creative director soon (a new creative director might be more likely to put their own mark on the brand, including swapping out logos).

That said, no one really knows what Dior will do. The bobby is a timeless style and the logo is relatively small. That beige color you picked out is gorgeous!


----------



## EveyB

Does someone know, or could be so kind and ask their SA, if the Bobby will be released in camel or cognac grained leather? Thanks!


----------



## TwiggyM

EveyB said:


> Does someone know, or could be so kind and ask their SA, if the Bobby will be released in camel or cognac grained leather? Thanks!



I don’t know about other countries, but in France the cognac colour only comes in box calfskin.


----------



## EveyB

I’d love to get this. Hopefully they will release this grained cognac version.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Does anyone have a comparison of the cognac vs dark tan? I have found dark tan too "red" and am wondering if cognac is still dark but less red...


----------



## EveyB

wishiwasinLA said:


> Does anyone have a comparison of the cognac vs dark tan? I have found dark tan too "red" and am wondering if cognac is still dark but less red...


Just from the pics on the website I would say the cognac is not lighter, but less red. It is such a gorgeous colour and I really hope Dior will release it in the grained leather.


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

Some of you wanted to see the cognac colour so here it is. It’s a great shade - not too light, not too yellow or red. However, mine is going back to the boutique in exchange for the Bobby in ocean blue. I find that the cognac looks better in pictures than in real life. Both in this photo and in photos from my SA it’s so vibrant and... shiny? In real life it looks a little dull and kind of “shallow” - not at all the rich hue that’s visible through the camera lens. The bag itself of course is gorgeous as always.


----------



## EveyB

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the cognac colour so here it is. It’s a great shade - not too light, not too yellow or red. However, mine is going back to the boutique in exchange for the Bobby in ocean blue. I find that the cognac looks better in pictures than in real life. Both in this photo and in photos from my SA it’s so vibrant and... shiny? In real life it looks a little dull and kind of “shallow” - not at all the rich hue that’s visible through the camera lens. The bag itself of course is gorgeous as always.


Thank you for posting this. I see what you mean, it really looks different from the website pics.


----------



## dcbfh123

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the cognac colour so here it is. It’s a great shade - not too light, not too yellow or red. However, mine is going back to the boutique in exchange for the Bobby in ocean blue. I find that the cognac looks better in pictures than in real life. Both in this photo and in photos from my SA it’s so vibrant and... shiny? In real life it looks a little dull and kind of “shallow” - not at all the rich hue that’s visible through the camera lens. The bag itself of course is gorgeous as always.



Thank you so much for sharing this! I've been wanting the cognac bobby and regretting my dark tan a bit, but now with your feedback I feel better about having the dark tan instead


----------



## ATLbagaddict

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the cognac colour so here it is. It’s a great shade - not too light, not too yellow or red. However, mine is going back to the boutique in exchange for the Bobby in ocean blue. I find that the cognac looks better in pictures than in real life. Both in this photo and in photos from my SA it’s so vibrant and... shiny? In real life it looks a little dull and kind of “shallow” - not at all the rich hue that’s visible through the camera lens. The bag itself of course is gorgeous as always.


Oo post pics of the ocean blue bobby when it comes


----------



## daisyfair

EveyB said:


> Does someone know, or could be so kind and ask their SA, if the Bobby will be released in camel or cognac grained leather? Thanks!



This is the version I'm holding out for. A medium grained cognac. Fingers crossed it's released! I'll buy it day one. I want this bag so badly, but the stiff box leather is making me hesitate simply because I want this to be an everyday bag that can stand up to hard wear.


----------



## EveyB

daisyfair said:


> This is the version I'm holding out for. A medium grained cognac. Fingers crossed it's released! I'll buy it day one. I want this bag so badly, but the stiff box leather is making me hesitate simply because I want this to be an everyday bag that can stand up to hard wear.


I called customer services and they told me that the bag exists, it even has an item number, but it is not being produced right now and It could have been produced only for the runway show. They told me to call again in two to four weeks. We’ll see!


----------



## daisyfair

EveyB said:


> I called customer services and they told me that the bag exists, it even has an item number, but it is not being produced right now and It could have been produced only for the runway show. They told me to call again in two to four weeks. We’ll see!



That's super helpful. Thanks. It's funny because if you look at the page for the smooth cognac in the medium size, the photos are actually of a grained bag. Hopefully they make it available soon - it seems to be a popular color.


----------



## daisyfair

I spotted a new color of the grained Bobby this morning on the US Dior site. Warm Taupe. Not the Cognac I was hoping for, but it's still a beautiful medium neutral. Here. Reminds me of Etoupe. For some reason it doesn't show up in search results yet, but it is 'Add to Cart'.


----------



## coreenmd

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the cognac colour so here it is. It’s a great shade - not too light, not too yellow or red. However, mine is going back to the boutique in exchange for the Bobby in ocean blue. I find that the cognac looks better in pictures than in real life. Both in this photo and in photos from my SA it’s so vibrant and... shiny? In real life it looks a little dull and kind of “shallow” - not at all the rich hue that’s visible through the camera lens. The bag itself of course is gorgeous as always.



I think this is the Dark Tan Box Calfskin...









						The Ultimate Bag Guide: Dior Bobby Bag - PurseBlog
					

One of the biggest bag launches to come out last year was the Dior Bobby which was unveiled by Maria Grazia Chiuri for Dior's Fall 2020 collection. The Dior Bobby infuses timeless modernity with nods…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## TwiggyM

pixiedust82 said:


> I think this is the Dark Tan Box Calfskin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate Bag Guide: Dior Bobby Bag - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> One of the biggest bag launches to come out last year was the Dior Bobby which was unveiled by Maria Grazia Chiuri for Dior's Fall 2020 collection. The Dior Bobby infuses timeless modernity with nods…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com



Hi,

No, the one I posted a picture of was the cognac colour which was a new colour for spring/summer 2021. The guide you refer to was made before the cognac colour was released and therefore it isn’t included. The dark tan is more red and a deeper/darker shade than the cognac. I waited for the cognac to be released and never purchased the dark tan because it’s too red for me. The cognac is a perfect brown-camel shade, but just a little dull and boring in real life compared with stock photos in my opinion.


----------



## coreenmd

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, the one I posted a picture of was the cognac colour which was a new colour for spring/summer 2021. The guide you refer to was made before the cognac colour was released and therefore it isn’t included. The dark tan is more red and a deeper/darker shade than the cognac. I waited for the cognac to be released and never purchased the dark tan because it’s too red for me. The cognac is a perfect brown-camel shade, but just a little dull and boring in real life compared with stock photos in my opinion.



Thank you for the clarification! Sad that it looks quite dull irl because I really love this color and have been eyeing it. I really would imagine it to be shinier.


----------



## coreenmd

Dropped by our local Dior and happy to say that the cognac wasn’t as dull as I expected.☺️ I actually fell in love with it and ended up taking one home. Funny though because the SA also showed me a cognac Montaigne 30 and that one seemed more dull (?). I dunno.. Anyway cognac really is a perfect shade of brown as Twiggy has mentioned. As for the shine, I didn’t find it flat irl so I think best to see in person! 
Here are some pics from the store. Can you guess what I took home?


----------



## EveyB

pixiedust82 said:


> Dropped by our local Dior and happy to say that the cognac wasn’t as dull as I expected.☺ I actually fell in love with it and ended up taking one home. Funny though because the SA also showed me a cognac Montaigne 30 and that one seemed more dull (?). I dunno.. Anyway cognac really is a perfect shade of brown as Twiggy has mentioned. As for the shine, I didn’t find it flat irl so I think best to see in person!
> Here are some pics from the store. Can you guess what I took home?


Looks very good on you! Did you get the medium and a guitar strap?


----------



## averagejoe

pixiedust82 said:


> Dropped by our local Dior and happy to say that the cognac wasn’t as dull as I expected.☺ I actually fell in love with it and ended up taking one home. Funny though because the SA also showed me a cognac Montaigne 30 and that one seemed more dull (?). I dunno.. Anyway cognac really is a perfect shade of brown as Twiggy has mentioned. As for the shine, I didn’t find it flat irl so I think best to see in person!
> Here are some pics from the store. Can you guess what I took home?


I'm assuming the Bobby and the strap.

The Box leather is quite polished in real life, so it appears shiny to me. The new grained leather has a more matte finish.


----------



## tienn69

I ended up buying the cognac too in a small. I absolutely love it but I don't have any other handbags in box leather.. Besides the basics, is there any leather care tips you girls can share?


----------



## coreenmd

EveyB said:


> Looks very good on you! Did you get the medium and a guitar strap?



I actually already have the strap at home but I snagged the one and only piece in small. Just really found the small more stylish and fresh but the medium (right photo) is nice too. Small fits my phone, my bi-fold wallet, small hand sanitizer, keys, & lipbalm.☺️


----------



## coreenmd

averagejoe said:


> I'm assuming the Bobby and the strap.
> 
> The Box leather is quite polished in real life, so it appears shiny to me. The new grained leather has a more matte finish.



You guessed right.☺️


----------



## EveyB

daisyfair said:


> I spotted a new color of the grained Bobby this morning on the US Dior site. Warm Taupe. Not the Cognac I was hoping for, but it's still a beautiful medium neutral. Here. Reminds me of Etoupe. For some reason it doesn't show up in search results yet, but it is 'Add to Cart'.


Hi, did you get the taupe in the end or are you still waiting for a grained cognac?


----------



## daisyfair

EveyB said:


> Hi, did you get the taupe in the end or are you still waiting for a grained cognac?


I haven't picked one up yet - although I hope to soon. I spoke to an SA about a medium grained cognac, and she said that she wasn't aware of one coming out and pointed me to the whipstiched version, which isn't what I'm looking for. I'd be really surprised if that color never made it to market though. It's just so popular.

Personally, I've taken stock of my collection of bags and I already have an Hermes gold and a Celine tan. So I think I may be better served getting a different color anyway. Right now I keep going back and forth between the warm taupe and the beige. Such a hard choice!


----------



## EveyB

daisyfair said:


> I haven't picked one up yet - although I hope to soon. I spoke to an SA about a medium grained cognac, and she said that she wasn't aware of one coming out and pointed me to the whipstiched version, which isn't what I'm looking for. I'd be really surprised if that color never made it to market though. It's just so popular.
> 
> Personally, I've taken stock of my collection of bags and I already have an Hermes gold and a Celine tan. So I think I may be better served getting a different color anyway. Right now I keep going back and forth between the warm taupe and the beige. Such a hard choice!


I was so set on the grained cognac, but I’m really starting to think it won’t come out.
Warm taupe and beige are both stunning, let us know what you decide


----------



## minnie04

Anybody seen this New Bobby in the store yet ? Size medium but I wonder why comes with the wider strap now ...


----------



## sugarisgood

I'm having a hard time deciding on grained or box leather if I decide on the bobby in black. Decisions...


----------



## m4shi

VerityBlue said:


> Update: I couldn’t resist! Dior Bobby in the Medium size with Black Grained Calfskin. Same price as the Box Calfskin, so the only difference is your preference which is great!



Is the grained leather softer than the box calfskin? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

m4shi said:


> Is the grained leather softer than the box calfskin? Thank you.


It felt that soft (definitely softer than the box calfskin) when I got a chance to touch it in person.


----------



## TwiggyM

m4shi said:


> Is the grained leather softer than the box calfskin? Thank you.



It’s definitely softer and more pliable. The box leather is more structured/stiff and will keep its structure better I think. However, the grained leather is thick and gorgeous and reminds me of Hermes Clemence or LV Taurillon.


----------



## escety

pixiedust82 said:


> I actually already have the strap at home but I snagged the one and only piece in small. Just really found the small more stylish and fresh but the medium (right photo) is nice too. Small fits my phone, my bi-fold wallet, small hand sanitizer, keys, & lipbalm.☺


Do you have a photo of the inside of your bag with contents in it? how does the phone fits together with other items? is it tricky to take in and out of? Thanks!


----------



## ElishaHK

Sharing my new Bobby in Cognac color spotted from my local 2nd hand store ( the bag was in unused condition and same like brand new). It saved me 20% of the originals prices. So happy 
I was originally looking for the camel color but seems the color wasn’t available any where now but I love this dark tan color as well. Color in real is with more red tone while it tends to be more caramel in pictures. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## charlottawill

ElishaHK said:


> Sharing my new Bobby in Cognac color spotted from my local 2nd hand store ( the bag was in unused condition and same like brand new). It saved me 20% of the originals prices. So happy
> I was originally looking for the camel color but seems the color wasn’t available any where now but I love this dark tan color as well. Color in real is with more red tone while it tends to be more caramel in pictures. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5126112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126113


That is the find of the century. I have my eye on the same bag. It's beautiful.


----------



## inuka

pixiedust82 said:


> I actually already have the strap at home but I snagged the one and only piece in small. Just really found the small more stylish and fresh but the medium (right photo) is nice too. Small fits my phone, my bi-fold wallet, small hand sanitizer, keys, & lipbalm.☺



What a gorgeous bag! I'm considering between the small and medium in cognac as well, can I check if you have any trouble fitting your phone in there? If you are able to share, what is your phone model/size of your phone? I have an iphone 12 pro and I'm not sure whether it can fit in there easily! Thanks


----------



## SnowBlossom

My pretty new Bobby bag!


----------



## charlottawill

Gorgeous! I love the pebbled leather instead of the smooth calfskin. Can I ask what color that is? Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## charlottawill

SnowBlossom said:


> My pretty new Bobby bag!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133033


Gorgeous! I love the pebbled leather instead of the smooth calfskin. Can I ask what color that is? Enjoy her in good health. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ElishaHK said:


> Sharing my new Bobby in Cognac color spotted from my local 2nd hand store ( the bag was in unused condition and same like brand new). It saved me 20% of the originals prices. So happy
> I was originally looking for the camel color but seems the color wasn’t available any where now but I love this dark tan color as well. Color in real is with more red tone while it tends to be more caramel in pictures. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5126112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126113



Hi ElishaHK,
Love your bag!  And congratulations for your  gorgeous find.  Would you please share the size is this bag?  Cheers,


----------



## ElishaHK

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hi ElishaHK,
> Love your bag!  And congratulations for your  gorgeous find.  Would you please share the size is this bag?  Cheers,


Thank you dear! 
It is a mediums size. It actually fits a lot, my Chanel medium long wallet, a Chanel card holder, my lipsticks pouch, hand sanitizer, and my iPhone 11


----------



## SnowBlossom

charlottawill said:


> Gorgeous! I love the pebbled leather instead of the smooth calfskin. Can I ask what color that is? Enjoy her in good health. Sorry for the double post.



I *think* it’s the warm taupe. It looks like a purple toned grey to me… I’m really happy with it, though I’ve ordered chain strap extensions to clip on so it sits lower on the hips when worn cross body. I’m just not a fan of waist-length thing they have going on. Lol


----------



## HJMcFly

SnowBlossom said:


> My pretty new Bobby bag!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133033


Gorgeous! Warm taupe is such a beautiful neutral color. I tried this size/color in the boutique and fell in love. Enjoy!


----------



## lilone

After buying a medium Bobby  bag, I loved it so much, I ended up with a large Bobby but in the in the pebbled leather!  The Bobby bags are such great bags... and Dior's quality is amazing!  Here is a picture of my large Bobby in black.


----------



## noegirl

Just coming to say I wish they did a navy grained calfskin. I would snap that up in a minute!!


----------



## Newbie2021

noegirl said:


> Just coming to say I wish they did a navy grained calfskin. I would snap that up in a minute!!


That’s coming out next along with burgundy.


----------



## Newbie2021

Anyone have any intel if they will finally release it in rose de vents? Or any muted pinkish tone. Cannot wait, holding out for this colour!


----------



## daisyfair

Newbie2021 said:


> Anyone have any intel if they will finally release it in rose de vents? Or any muted pinkish tone. Cannot wait, holding out for this colour!


They just released a brick red (large size with a leather strap which is interesting), a steel blue, and a leopard print. I haven't heard anything about a blush tone, though.


----------



## stockcharlie

Newbie2021 said:


> Anyone have any intel if they will finally release it in rose de vents? Or any muted pinkish tone. Cannot wait, holding out for this colour!


I asked the exact same question in the store yesterday, and SA said she hasn’t heard of a pink/ blush tone one  coming in the pipeline just yet.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

sugarisgood said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding on grained or box leather if I decide on the bobby in black. Decisions...


would love to know what you decide ! 

and also would love to know everyone else's experience with wear & tear of box leather on the bobby. been lusting over it, and definitely eye-ing it as my next dior bag purchase !!


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

I’m looking into getting one but cannot decide on smooth or pebbled leather too!! Smooth look gorgeous but pebbled is much more durable…


----------



## charlottawill

yoyoyoyaha said:


> I’m looking into getting one but cannot decide on smooth or pebbled leather too!! Smooth look gorgeous but pebbled is much more durable…


I have the same dilemma so I'm leaning toward the monogram fabric. But that could change tomorrow


----------



## sugarisgood

amanda.tnguyen said:


> would love to know what you decide !
> 
> and also would love to know everyone else's experience with wear & tear of box leather on the bobby. been lusting over it, and definitely eye-ing it as my next dior bag purchase !!



I decided to go for the Dior St. Honore due to sizing, just waiting for the winter release of the quilt!


----------



## EveyB

Does someone know if there will be a camel colour again? Right now there is no camel or cognac on the website.


----------



## HJMcFly

daisyfair said:


> They just released a brick red (large size with a leather strap which is interesting), a steel blue, and a leopard print. I haven't heard anything about a blush tone, though.


I thought the strap choice was an interesting change with this brick red color as well since the large size previously came with the oblique strap. I actually really like the larger strap as I find it more comfortable.


----------



## averagejoe

EveyB said:


> Does someone know if there will be a camel colour again? Right now there is no camel or cognac on the website.


It should still be available at most boutiques. Sometimes they just take certain colours off the website to showcase the newer ones.


----------



## EveyB

averagejoe said:


> It should still be available at most boutiques. Sometimes they just take certain colours off the website to showcase the newer ones.


Thank you!


----------



## ssenslee

Cookie18 said:


> Thanks for that. I have the medium Bobby in blue oblique but am thinking of the large in beige or black leather. The medium is just a fraction small for what I need to take as an everyday bag. I am scared of scratching but also think once it’s really worn in it will still look lovely. I love how light they are. Not sure if the wide strap will fall off my shoulder or not though!


Hi!! How has the oblique held up to wear?? Absolutely love the oblique look, but I do not baby my bags and am worried that the fabric will not wear well to use and am worried about it being exposed to rain/snow, etc. I personally love the look of the oblique for this bag more than the leather, and I would be too worried about scratching up the smooth leather too


----------



## daisyfair

HJMcFly said:


> I thought the strap choice was an interesting change with this brick red color as well since the large size previously came with the oblique strap. I actually really like the larger strap as I find it more comfortable.


Agreed. The guitar strap is gorgeous and beautiful quality. I was worried it wouldn't be as nice as the straps they sell separately, but it's just as stunning and well made. I know the large size isn't the most popular, but it's pretty great value for money with the strap. Maybe the navy oblique just didn't pair well with the brick red.


----------



## daisyfair

I was finally able to make it into the boutique a few weeks ago to try everything on. I surprised myself and fell in love with the large pebbled version in warm taupe. She's a beauty!


----------



## EveyB

daisyfair said:


> I was finally able to make it into the boutique a few weeks ago to try everything on. I surprised myself and fell in love with the large pebbled version in warm taupe. She's a beauty!
> View attachment 5167325


Congrats, she‘s gorgeous!   
Did you see any camel or cognac?


----------



## daisyfair

EveyB said:


> Congrats, she‘s gorgeous!
> Did you see any camel or cognac?


Yes! The tan box leather is still available in store. I'm not sure exactly which tan color it was - the lighting was so yellow in the display shelves so it was hard to tell. I did ask my SA about a pebbled cognac but she wasn't aware of anything.


----------



## averagejoe

daisyfair said:


> I was finally able to make it into the boutique a few weeks ago to try everything on. I surprised myself and fell in love with the large pebbled version in warm taupe. She's a beauty!
> View attachment 5167325


Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## EveyB

ATLbagaddict said:


> Beautiful, and awesome to see how much it fits !!  Also good to know about your experience with the large!  I thought I’d post a couple photos of my medium camel Bobby after around a ~monthish or so of use (granted, much less use than normal given the circumstances).  As others have said before, the leather is actually much hardier than expected - I noticed there’s a few small scratches at the top of the 30 Montaigne flap but that’s definitely user error.  I had a bulky case on my last phone, and I would have to wrestle it in and out of the flap which wasn’t smart, but they also don’t really bother me that much. There’s also some creasing at the buckle which might be from the opening and closing movement, but again, doesn’t really bother me.  Anywhoo, anyone who’s on the fence about the Bobby for the leather, I say go for it!


Hi,
How has your Bobby held up? Would you mind posting a pic after so many months of use? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

EveyB said:


> Hi,
> How has your Bobby held up? Would you mind posting a pic after so many months of use? Thanks a lot!


Absolutely!  I tried to take some photos in both natural light (it's cloudy here today, crazy how dark the bag looks!) compared to indoor lighting.  You can see there are some *very tiny* scratches on the front near the buckle, and by the back pocket (which I use every time to put my phone in, so that's inevitable) but you really have to be searching to even notice them.  I have to say overall I'm SUPER thrilled with how Bobby's held up - I definitely don't baby the bag that much anymore, but it's also not my everyday bag by any means.  I would say I use Bobby on average about twice a week or so, usually just on the weekends or for the occasional during the week errand, but even so - the box leather is MUCH more durable and scratch resistant than people give it credit for, IMO.

I hope this helps!


----------



## averagejoe

ATLbagaddict said:


> Absolutely!  I tried to take some photos in both natural light (it's cloudy here today, crazy how dark the bag looks!) compared to indoor lighting.  You can see there are some *very tiny* scratches on the front near the buckle, and by the back pocket (which I use every time to put my phone in, so that's inevitable) but you really have to be searching to even notice them.  I have to say overall I'm SUPER thrilled with how Bobby's held up - I definitely don't baby the bag that much anymore, but it's also not my everyday bag by any means.  I would say I use Bobby on average about twice a week or so, usually just on the weekends or for the occasional during the week errand, but even so - the box leather is MUCH more durable and scratch resistant than people give it credit for, IMO.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5168196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168204


Your Bobby has held up beautifully! If you ever want to minimize the already hard-to-see scratches, you can use your fingers to gently rub the scratches in a circular motion. This can minimize their appearance even more.


----------



## EveyB

ATLbagaddict said:


> Absolutely!  I tried to take some photos in both natural light (it's cloudy here today, crazy how dark the bag looks!) compared to indoor lighting.  You can see there are some *very tiny* scratches on the front near the buckle, and by the back pocket (which I use every time to put my phone in, so that's inevitable) but you really have to be searching to even notice them.  I have to say overall I'm SUPER thrilled with how Bobby's held up - I definitely don't baby the bag that much anymore, but it's also not my everyday bag by any means.  I would say I use Bobby on average about twice a week or so, usually just on the weekends or for the occasional during the week errand, but even so - the box leather is MUCH more durable and scratch resistant than people give it credit for, IMO.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5168196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168204


Thank you so much for taking all these photos! 
Your Bobby looks amazing!   
The scratches are barely visible, it’s held up perfectly. 
I hope I will be able to get a camel or similar colour.


----------



## romiesmom

Hi my first post on this forum (I don’t usually post on any forum, my sister describes me as socially challenged ‍♀️). I’m deciding between medium Bobby box camel / tan vs grained taupe as my first Dior. And it’s a very hard decision. I’d love to buy both but not likely given my current life stage (ie kids). A little bit of my style - I’m not adventurous (All my bags are black including 5 x classic Chanel bags and 2 x prada totes that my husband says look identical ‍♀️ this Bobby is going to be my first non-black bag!), my wardrobe is 70% black + neutrals. I love navy and wear quite a bit of navy for work so am thinking of getting one of the blue shoulder straps for Bobby. Please help!


----------



## averagejoe

romiesmom said:


> Hi my first post on this forum (I don’t usually post on any forum, my sister describes me as socially challenged ‍♀). I’m deciding between medium Bobby box camel / tan vs grained taupe as my first Dior. And it’s a very hard decision. I’d love to buy both but not likely given my current life stage (ie kids). A little bit of my style - I’m not adventurous (All my bags are black including 5 x classic Chanel bags and 2 x prada totes that my husband says look identical ‍♀ this Bobby is going to be my first non-black bag!), my wardrobe is 70% black + neutrals. I love navy and wear quite a bit of navy for work so am thinking of getting one of the blue shoulder straps for Bobby. Please help!


I suggest the grained taupe. The grained leather doesn't show scratches as easily, and I think the Bobby looks equally great in either leather.


----------



## daisyfair

romiesmom said:


> Hi my first post on this forum (I don’t usually post on any forum, my sister describes me as socially challenged ‍♀). I’m deciding between medium Bobby box camel / tan vs grained taupe as my first Dior. And it’s a very hard decision. I’d love to buy both but not likely given my current life stage (ie kids). A little bit of my style - I’m not adventurous (All my bags are black including 5 x classic Chanel bags and 2 x prada totes that my husband says look identical ‍♀ this Bobby is going to be my first non-black bag!), my wardrobe is 70% black + neutrals. I love navy and wear quite a bit of navy for work so am thinking of getting one of the blue shoulder straps for Bobby. Please help!



I think you're probably struggling to make a decision because both are great options! I truly think that you can't go wrong either way. Based on your collection, though, I'd probably pick the tan box leather. If you like the polished look of Chanel (and aren't overly concerned with durability), my guess is that the box leather might suit your style a bit better. That said, I have the grained taupe version and it looks stunning with navy - but so would the tan. I'm actually eyeing the medium tan Bobby as my next bag. Sorry, I'm of little help - I love them both. Good luck


----------



## daisyfair

EveyB said:


> Thank you so much for taking all these photos!
> Your Bobby looks amazing!
> The scratches are barely visible, it’s held up perfectly.
> I hope I will be able to get a camel or similar colour.



Do you prefer the dark tan or the lighter caramel color? It's hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## EveyB

daisyfair said:


> Do you prefer the dark tan or the lighter caramel color? It's hard to pick a favorite.


The dark tan looks rather reddish. I‘d like the camel box, but that’s discontinued as far as I know, or the cognac grained, which has not been released. The cognac box is not as pretty as the cognac grained looked in the runway pictures imo. So I think I‘ll wait for new colours.
Are you thinking about getting a camel or tan too?


----------



## daisyfair

EveyB said:


> The dark tan looks rather reddish. I‘d like the camel box, but that’s discontinued as far as I know, or the cognac grained, which has not been released. The cognac box is not as pretty as the cognac grained looked in the runway pictures imo. So I think I‘ll wait for new colours.
> Are you thinking about getting a camel or tan too?



I'm considering it (although I'm not in a rush). Is that crazy? I'm not a huge bag collector. I think it's just that while I love designer bags, I don't love many of them - if that makes any sense. If I love and use a certain bag a lot I don't mind getting two, in different sizes and colors. And I haven't loved a bag like the Bobby since Phoebe Philo's designs. Right now I'm leaning toward the dark tan (I may be confused on color names) since I like the deeper, richer tone, but I'm still not sure. The box leather has really grown on me. I hope they release your grained cognac soon!


----------



## EveyB

daisyfair said:


> I'm considering it (although I'm not in a rush). Is that crazy? I'm not a huge bag collector. I think it's just that while I love designer bags, I don't love many of them - if that makes any sense. If I love and use a certain bag a lot I don't mind getting two, in different sizes and colors. And I haven't loved a bag like the Bobby since Phoebe Philo's designs. Right now I'm leaning toward the dark tan (I may be confused on color names) since I like the deeper, richer tone, but I'm still not sure. The box leather has really grown on me. I hope they release your grained cognac soon!


I totally get what you mean! And if you love the design why not get two?! 
I think the dark tan has also been discontinued? The only brownish colour available at the moment seems to be the box cognac. Maybe you mean that by dark tan? Or they still have it in stores? Anyway please share if you get it!   
Btw I also really like the grained brick red but I cannot  spend this money for a bag that hardly fits my wardrobe.


----------



## romiesmom

daisyfair said:


> I think you're probably struggling to make a decision because both are great options! I truly think that you can't go wrong either way. Based on your collection, though, I'd probably pick the tan box leather. If you like the polished look of Chanel (and aren't overly concerned with durability), my guess is that the box leather might suit your style a bit better. That said, I have the grained taupe version and it looks stunning with navy - but so would the tan. I'm actually eyeing the medium tan Bobby as my next bag. Sorry, I'm of little help - I love them both. Good luck


Yes, they are both great choices! I think I will be happy with either but it doesn’t make the decision making any easier.


----------



## romiesmom

EveyB said:


> I totally get what you mean! And if you love the design why not get two?!
> I think the dark tan has also been discontinued? The only brownish colour available at the moment seems to be the box cognac. Maybe you mean that by dark tan? Or they still have it in stores? Anyway please share if you get it!
> Btw I also really like the grained brick red but I cannot  spend this money for a bag that hardly fits my wardrobe.


I think I actually meant camel (the lighter and less red brown) i thought they were still available? Will check when I’m in the store next time


----------



## EveyB

romiesmom said:


> I think I actually meant camel (the lighter and less red brown) i thought they were still available? Will check when I’m in the store next time


Please let us know what you find out!


----------



## ems1198

Hi there!

I had been admiring the Bobby for a little while so I finally saw it in person at Dior at Isetan in Tokyo just now.
As beautiful as it was, it wasn’t my style when I tried it on  so for those of you who got them, congratulations, it truly is a beautiful bag!

Meanwhile, I think I’m going for the Saddle after all


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Hi everyone,

I just recieved my Bobby in warm taupe box leather. I tried it on and fell enough more in love with the bag. But when I examined the bag closer. I noticed these creases at one side of the bag while the other side is smooth. I m not sure if my SA can find me another one since I may have gotten the last one in the company. ☹️
I asked a couple of friends for their opinions, both said creases are inevitable for this leather and don’t bother them since they are not noticeable. They said I should keep it if I really love it. Would like to hear your opinions. TIA! ❤️


----------



## stockcharlie

Lady Butterfly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just recieved my Bobby in warm taupe box leather. I tried it on and fell enough more in love with the bag. But when I examined the bag closer. I noticed these creases at one side of the bag while the other side is smooth. I m not sure if my SA can find me another one since I may have gotten the last one in the company. ☹️
> I asked a couple of friends for their opinions, both said creases are inevitable for this leather and don’t bother them since they are not noticeable. They said I should keep it if I really love it. Would like to hear your opinions. TIA! ❤️
> View attachment 5304769


Agree that creases are prob inevitable with box leather. If you are concerned, could consider grained leather which is very durable and carefree! I have a black grained Bobby and it’s my go-to everyday bag.  I think the grained warm taupe is very beautiful too.


----------



## charlottawill

Lady Butterfly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just recieved my Bobby in warm taupe box leather. I tried it on and fell enough more in love with the bag. But when I examined the bag closer. I noticed these creases at one side of the bag while the other side is smooth. I m not sure if my SA can find me another one since I may have gotten the last one in the company. ☹
> I asked a couple of friends for their opinions, both said creases are inevitable for this leather and don’t bother them since they are not noticeable. They said I should keep it if I really love it. Would like to hear your opinions. TIA! ❤
> View attachment 5304769


I don't think those creases are really noticeable, but it's a lot of money to not be totally in love with it. I agree with the previous commenter that you might want to consider the grained warm taupe. I think it will be more durable. I've tried it on and it is beautiful. I considered it but went with oblique because I already had a taupe bag. Do what makes you happiest, you want to enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## Alexa_nina

Lady Butterfly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just recieved my Bobby in warm taupe box leather. I tried it on and fell enough more in love with the bag. But when I examined the bag closer. I noticed these creases at one side of the bag while the other side is smooth. I m not sure if my SA can find me another one since I may have gotten the last one in the company. ☹
> I asked a couple of friends for their opinions, both said creases are inevitable for this leather and don’t bother them since they are not noticeable. They said I should keep it if I really love it. Would like to hear your opinions. TIA! ❤
> View attachment 5304769


 
I agree that it’s the nature of box leather - so you could exchange and then have slightly different creases on another bag! Personally I have now accepted the fact that box leather is simply imperfect - I actually have quite a thick scratch on my Bobby (btw if anyone managed to buff these on their bags plsease let me know ) and I do have creases as well, but for me it’s offset by the gorgeous shiny leather! Grained leather just doesn’t have that shine so what are you gonna do.


----------



## airina666

Hey all, those that have the Bobby in grained leather, do you recommend that I spray the leather to waterproof/protect it?

I have the Collonil Carbon Pro I've been using on my Chanels and LV vachetta and thinking of spraying it on the Bobby too. Thank you


----------



## TwiggyM

airina666 said:


> Hey all, those that have the Bobby in grained leather, do you recommend that I spray the leather to waterproof/protect it?
> 
> I have the Collonil Carbon Pro I've been using on my Chanels and LV vachetta and thinking of spraying it on the Bobby too. Thank you



Hi, I don’t know if it’s necessary because the leather is very sturdy and hard wearing, but I’ve sprayed Collonil on mine and it’s been fine. I don’t know if it makes a difference in the long run though. X


----------



## elzi

Hi, just wondering if anyone who have a small Bobby can measure the length of opening of the bag? Need to check if it fits my phone. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BB8

elzi said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone who have a small Bobby can measure the length of opening of the bag? Need to check if it fits my phone. Thanks in advance!


I don't own one, but I did try one on in the boutique (size small) and it did not fit my phone no matter which way I tried to insert it (I have a Google Pixel). Hth


----------



## TwiggyM

elzi said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone who have a small Bobby can measure the length of opening of the bag? Need to check if it fits my phone. Thanks in advance!



I don’t have it right now, but it fits my iPhone 12 mini just fine with no trouble with the opening. I would have been able to fit a slightly bigger phone too I think.


----------



## casadelpi

elzi said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone who have a small Bobby can measure the length of opening of the bag? Need to check if it fits my phone. Thanks in advance!


I have an iphone X and it fits in my small Bobby.


----------



## airina666

I'm considering getting the adjustable guitar strap for my Bobby. Does anyone have this and can share a mod shot please? TIA


----------



## Lwy

I am new to Dior but I would like to start with the Bobby. I've found a very good condition in a 2nd hand shop in Knightsbridge (London). But I couldn't find the leather tag on the inside with the serial no. stamp? It doesn't come with the authenticity card either. Should the Bobby come with both of these stuff? Thank you!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Lwy said:


> I am new to Dior but I would like to start with the Bobby. I've found a very good condition in a 2nd hand shop in Knightsbridge (London). But I couldn't find the leather tag on the inside with the serial no. stamp? It doesn't come with the authenticity card either. Should the Bobby come with both of these stuff? Thank you!!!


Yes, the Bobby should come with both, although the authenticity card may not have been provided to the 2nd hand store. The date code should be either on a leather tag sewn into one of the seams inside the bag, or printed right behind the pocket inside.


----------



## Lwy

averagejoe said:


> Yes, the Bobby should come with both, although the authenticity card may not have been provided to the 2nd hand store. The date code should be either on a leather tag sewn into one of the seams inside the bag, or printed right behind the pocket inside.


Thank you. I will go back to the store to see if I can find the date code. May I ask will the resale value be affected without the authenticity card?


----------



## averagejoe

Lwy said:


> Thank you. I will go back to the store to see if I can find the date code. May I ask will the resale value be affected without the authenticity card?


Perhaps, but for Dior where the card doesn't have a serial number which matches the date code inside the bag, it doesn't affect the resale as much compared to Chanel bags.


----------



## Lwy

averagejoe said:


> Perhaps, but for Dior where the card doesn't have a serial number which matches the date code inside the bag, it doesn't affect the resale as much compared to Chanel bags.


Thanks again x


----------



## mamakay

Sorry if this has been mentioned already, there is a micro Bobby purse correct? I can’t find it online.. anyone know if it’s available and price?


----------



## Lwy

mamakay said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned already, there is a micro Bobby purse correct? I can’t find it online.. anyone know if it’s available and price?


I don't think I have seen a micro... There is definitely a small


----------



## fantajisan

Not seeing too many (or any!) east-west Bobby bags on here, so sharing my latest acquisition  Went in to take another look at the black macro caro, left with a dazzling blue bobby


----------



## casadelpi

fantajisan said:


> Not seeing too many (or any!) east-west Bobby bags on here, so sharing my latest acquisition  Went in to take another look at the black macro caro, left with a dazzling blue bobby
> 
> View attachment 5360460


Congrats, the color is stunning!


----------



## golden's mom

I just purchased, and have been using for about a week, the large with the adjustable strap.  The strap is really comfortable, the size is great.  Purchased the box leather, and sprayed it, got caught in the rain, and was able to just wipe it clean.


----------



## mnk88

Hi, I just wondering if anyone knows if the bobby bag in medium size will come back in some brown colour? I´ve seen that its discontinue in camel or conjak colour. it´s relly a nice colour for this bag I think.


----------



## newbieee

I just got a New medium sized black Bobby bag and I absolutely love it but already got some marks and scratches. How can I get rid of them?


----------



## chicgirl616

daisyfair said:


> I was finally able to make it into the boutique a few weeks ago to try everything on. I surprised myself and fell in love with the large pebbled version in warm taupe. She's a beauty!
> View attachment 5167325



Congrats! We are (almost) bag twins. I have the same color in Medium.


----------



## averagejoe

newbieee said:


> I just got a New medium sized black Bobby bag and I absolutely love it but already got some marks and scratches. How can I get rid of them?


Gently rub the scratches with a leather polishing cloth in circular motion. You may choose to use a tiny bit of leather cleaning cream (in neutral colour) with the cloth, but be sure to test it on a spot inside the bag to see if it will darken the leather before using it on the outside.


----------



## missdiorlover

Hello! I would like your opinions to see if this is normal wear and tear for my Oblique Bobby or if Dior can do anything to fix it. I’ve noticed that the fabric around the clasp has stretched out and now there is excess fabric gathering instead of it laying flat. Thoughts? I haven’t used this bag that much so sad that this is happening already


----------



## averagejoe

margjoo03 said:


> Hello! I would like your opinions to see if this is normal wear and tear for my Oblique Bobby or if Dior can do anything to fix it. I’ve noticed that the fabric around the clasp has stretched out and now there is excess fabric gathering instead of it laying flat. Thoughts? I haven’t used this bag that much so sad that this is happening already


I don't think the fabric has been stretched. It just looks like it has been softened and warped. If you stuff that area up when the bag is in use (and also in storage), then it should reduce the warping on the canvas.


----------



## golden's mom

Well, I think I may have made my last dior purchase.  I used my large bobby with the fabric adjustable strap for about 5 weeks.  The strap started to come apart, it had fuzzy unraveling on it.  I contacted the boutique, and to their mind it was normal wear and tear.  Sold it, and don't plan on purchasing from them again.


----------



## Hippolyta

I'm seriously considering the large Bobby as my first Dior bag.  But I have some questions about its practicality and versatility for my needs that I'd be so grateful for some thoughts around.

Practically, my question is how much does the large bag fit? In the past I've fallen into the trap of believing influencers who claim a bag "fits so much!" only to discover their definition of "so much" (often a phone, card case, and lip balm) is nowhere near mine.   Would anyone be willing to share a what's in my bag type of picture to show what you're able to carry on the daily?

With regard to versatility, I need guidance regarding color and how to style the oblique guitar strap. 

Color wise, I was planning to purchase my old reliable black in the grained calfskin.  But I'm finding the warm taupe has piqued my interest.  Can anyone who has the warm taupe share how wearable the color is?  What colors do you wear it with?  What colors does it absolutely not go with?  Is it similar to Hermes etoupe?  I've scoured the internet and this board for pictures, and sometimes it looks kind of greige, other times it looks kind of purpley.  So, I'm really not sure and would be so grateful for whatever help you can provide here.

I love the oblique guitar strap, but am concerned it will result in making the bag more difficult to style.  The oblique pattern is quite busy.  Do you find it only works with solid colored outfits?  Does it fight with certain patterns?  I'd be so grateful for any thoughts around this, as well.

I'm so excited to get this bag and am obsessing over deciding which one to get.  Thank you for helping me figure it all out!


----------



## Alexa_nina

Hippolyta said:


> I'm seriously considering the large Bobby as my first Dior bag.  But I have some questions about its practicality and versatility for my needs that I'd be so grateful for some thoughts around.
> 
> Practically, my question is how much does the large bag fit? In the past I've fallen into the trap of believing influencers who claim a bag "fits so much!" only to discover their definition of "so much" (often a phone, card case, and lip balm) is nowhere near mine.   Would anyone be willing to share a what's in my bag type of picture to show what you're able to carry on the daily?
> 
> With regard to versatility, I need guidance regarding color and how to style the oblique guitar strap.
> 
> Color wise, I was planning to purchase my old reliable black in the grained calfskin.  But I'm finding the warm taupe has piqued my interest.  Can anyone who has the warm taupe share how wearable the color is?  What colors do you wear it with?  What colors does it absolutely not go with?  Is it similar to Hermes etoupe?  I've scoured the internet and this board for pictures, and sometimes it looks kind of greige, other times it looks kind of purpley.  So, I'm really not sure and would be so grateful for whatever help you can provide here.
> 
> I love the oblique guitar strap, but am concerned it will result in making the bag more difficult to style.  The oblique pattern is quite busy.  Do you find it only works with solid colored outfits?  Does it fight with certain patterns?  I'd be so grateful for any thoughts around this, as well.
> 
> I'm so excited to get this bag and am obsessing over deciding which one to get.  Thank you for helping me figure it all out!


Sorry I can’t answer all your questions, but as far as colour goes, taupe did look more of a greige colour to me in the boutique. I think the colour is stunning and a true minimalist dream.
In terms of strap - I have medium bag so it had a leather strap come with, but I bought a canvas strap separately (mine’s the animal theme but also quite loud). I actually wear the canvas strap a lot because I find it waaaay more convenient. Actually use it for some other bags bc I love it so much. No idea if this helps at all but good luck with the purchase!!!


----------



## Hippolyta

Alexa_nina said:


> Sorry I can’t answer all your questions, but as far as colour goes, taupe did look more of a greige colour to me in the boutique. I think the colour is stunning and a true minimalist dream.
> In terms of strap - I have medium bag so it had a leather strap come with, but I bought a canvas strap separately (mine’s the animal theme but also quite loud). I actually wear the canvas strap a lot because I find it waaaay more convenient. Actually use it for some other bags bc I love it so much. No idea if this helps at all but good luck with the purchase!!!


Thank you, this is very helpful!  Especially with regard to your observations of the color.  I have so much black.  I also have a lot of warmer toned browns, so I'm really loving how the taupe looks like a cooler toned neutral.  I'm assuming (hoping) it would be as versatile as black.  And if it is more of a greige, I think it will be.

Also, it's so interesting to hear your thoughts on the guitar strap. I love the functionality and comfort of them so it's great to hear you've found your animal print one so wearable.


----------



## itsjustjessa

I'm interested in getting a medium bobby but don't know what color to get.  I'm stuck between the grey or the grained beige. Do any of you have thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

itsjustjessa said:


> I'm interested in getting a medium bobby but don't know what color to get.  I'm stuck between the grey or the grained beige. Do any of you have thoughts?


I think the beige would be nicer. It goes well with the gold hardware of the bag.


----------



## casadelpi

itsjustjessa said:


> I'm interested in getting a medium bobby but don't know what color to get.  I'm stuck between the grey or the grained beige. Do any of you have thoughts?


I have a grey medium and been loving it. I'd recommend to see bobby bags in person because the color (except black and latte) feels really different in person. Also, especially box calfskin, some might have scratches or minor damages unless it has never been opened. I haven't bought anything from online Dior, but I assume online purchase have similar experience. 

I originally wanted to get a Cognac and saw 3 of them in store. 2 of them had scratches - one had several deep scratches on the back side- one had no scratch but had 2 outdents in the front. The plastic dior card was squeezed with the strap inside the bag, the bottom two corners of the card pushed out the front leather. I was going to get the outdented one, but my husband said stretched leather might not come back 
My SA brought new pristine Grey one from back, the color was much darker in person, but it was still very pretty. I also considered Denim blue which is also darker in person, but ended up with the grey one. 

I'm happy with grey. It's neutral color goes well with most color (warm or cool tone) of outfit. The color doesn't seem as dark in light outside. The gold hardware has pastel-ish vibe elevating the saturation of the overall look of the bag. Although box calfskin is fragile, I love its texture and shininess. I also have a small black bobby in calfskin and both of my bags are holding up pretty well. I don't baby my bags, but both haven't got scratches as the ones I saw in stores. 

I haven't seen the grained beige yet. It must be beautiful too! You'd be happy with any color you choose.


----------



## phoebeyou00

cuteee


----------



## golden's mom

Hippolyta said:


> I'm seriously considering the large Bobby as my first Dior bag.  But I have some questions about its practicality and versatility for my needs that I'd be so grateful for some thoughts around.
> 
> Practically, my question is how much does the large bag fit? In the past I've fallen into the trap of believing influencers who claim a bag "fits so much!" only to discover their definition of "so much" (often a phone, card case, and lip balm) is nowhere near mine.   Would anyone be willing to share a what's in my bag type of picture to show what you're able to carry on the daily?
> 
> With regard to versatility, I need guidance regarding color and how to style the oblique guitar strap.
> 
> Color wise, I was planning to purchase my old reliable black in the grained calfskin.  But I'm finding the warm taupe has piqued my interest.  Can anyone who has the warm taupe share how wearable the color is?  What colors do you wear it with?  What colors does it absolutely not go with?  Is it similar to Hermes etoupe?  I've scoured the internet and this board for pictures, and sometimes it looks kind of greige, other times it looks kind of purpley.  So, I'm really not sure and would be so grateful for whatever help you can provide here.
> 
> I love the oblique guitar strap, but am concerned it will result in making the bag more difficult to style.  The oblique pattern is quite busy.  Do you find it only works with solid colored outfits?  Does it fight with certain patterns?  I'd be so grateful for any thoughts around this, as well.
> 
> I'm so excited to get this bag and am obsessing over deciding which one to get.  Thank you for helping me figure it all out!


If you are still considering the bag, I would suggest buying it preloved.  I took a huge hit when I sold my bag, I loved the look of it, but the strap started pilling and unraveling.  As to how much you could fit, I took about the same as I always do.  I had to pare down a bit, but unfortunately I never travel light.  But, with any structured bag, it won't fit as much as say a hobo style.


----------



## xxjoolisa

golden's mom said:


> If you are still considering the bag, I would suggest buying it preloved.  I took a huge hit when I sold my bag, I loved the look of it, but the strap started pilling and unraveling.  As to how much you could fit, I took about the same as I always do.  I had to pare down a bit, but unfortunately I never travel light.  But, with any structured bag, it won't fit as much as say a hobo style.


I also sold my medium bobby and the strap. I think it looks bulky but the east west version is nice though I wish their strap is longer for cross body.


----------



## elzi

Hi! Does anyone know if you can fit an iphone 13 without case comfortably in the back pocket of the medium bobby?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

elzi said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if you can fit an iphone 13 without case comfortably in the back pocket of the medium bobby?


I have an iPhone 12 so assuming they’re about the same size yes, it fits comfortably in the back pocket of the medium Bobby


----------



## elzi

ATLbagaddict said:


> I have an iPhone 12 so assuming they’re about the same size yes, it fits comfortably in the back pocket of the medium Bobby


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi! I am considering a Bobby and wanted to know whether the strap can be made short enough to wear it as an "underarm" bag? Thanks!


----------



## Trendmadame61

You can't make the strap so short that you can wear the bag as an "underarm". I wear it as a shoulder bag or as a crossbody bag. But you could use a different strap.


----------

